# N



## Rey

n


----------



## mc_deli

Nana nana nanun nanah na na na baby give it up give it up baby give it up


----------



## Rey

lol


----------



## paulmatthew

N e1?


----------



## MarcelM

shortest teaser ever... looking forward to it


----------



## chillbot

Do you want my credit card now??


----------



## Alohabob

Sounds great, I'm in 100%!


----------



## Michael Antrum

N - n - n - n - n - n - n - nineteen ?

(showing my age a little here...)


----------



## Lode_Runner

Rey said:


> n









Oh hang on a second, I thought you were Spitfire


----------



## rottoy

Spitfire Niente, coming soon!


----------



## lp59burst

Rey said:


> n


Can I buy a vowel please...? 

I'll take an "o"...


----------



## MarcusD




----------



## Rey

lol please delete i dont know how did I accidently post on the wrong discussion channel sorry everyone


----------



## tack

This particular teaser has more information content than most these days.


----------



## paulmatthew

tack said:


> This particular teaser has more information content than most these days.


And more replies too!


----------



## re-peat

Rey said:


> n



Rey, maybe if you do a fundraiser, you can buy more letters.

_


----------



## SchnookyPants

_Not another '*N*' thread._ 

This has been covered so many times already... it's beginning to feel like Grounhog Day. In the future, please do a search before wasting valuable forum resources.


----------



## nordicguy

Missed this one.
Is this released yet?


----------



## Soundhound

I just bought N. Minimalism in a box, going to really help with my workflow. No brainer.


----------



## Maxime Luft

First reviews are coming out...


----------



## synthpunk

I'm still very happy with M.


----------



## nordicguy

synthpunk said:


> I'm still very happy with M.


They'v got M&M as a bundle coming out soon.
One package, two different flavours.


----------



## Quodlibet

nordicguy said:


> They'v got M&M as a bundle coming out soon.
> One package, two different flavours.



It's an absolute game changer!


----------



## Eric G

I wonder how many Mic positions will it have? And the legato better be perfect.


----------



## chillbot

synthpunk said:


> I'm still very happy with M.


Are you old enough to remember when all we had to work with was G? That was even pre-H, jesus. I remember it took two weeks just to download that stupid letter.


----------



## synthpunk

I go way back to the beginning...



Ok, let's get drunk ....




chillbot said:


> Are you old enough to remember when all we had to work with was G? That was even pre-H, jesus. I remember it took two weeks just to download that stupid letter.


----------



## Soundhound

Luddite.



synthpunk said:


> I'm still very happy with M.


----------



## Illico

We are waiting for the first N walkthrough please !


----------



## SchnookyPants

Although I'm very tempted, I've learned to be patient (_that_, and I'm a cheapskate).

Holding out for *N-FRIDAY Sale*.


----------



## afterlight82

I just wish it was made for Kontakt and not the "N-player". That thing always crashes and has pops and clicks.


----------



## patrick76

This is the best thread I've seen on VIC in 10 minutes.


----------



## MarcusD

I'm about to blow your minds, take N and turn it onto its side.

*Z
*


----------



## JPComposer




----------



## nulautre




----------



## lpuser

afterlight82 said:


> I just wish it was made for Kontakt and not the "N-player". That thing always crashes and has pops and clicks.



Simply wait until N-Player Pro is released, this is going to address all the issues.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Next geN
Been waiting for this for a long time. Think I can wangle a banana now.


----------



## germancomponist




----------



## Michael Antrum

Someone's going to have to make a library called N now.

Particularly after all the pre-orders....


----------



## NoamL

First review/eat-through is released!


----------



## desert

The Blakus demo is amazing!


----------



## MarcelM

desert said:


> The Blakus demo is amazing!



i prefer the mockup from thomas bergersen, but the one from blakus is ofcourse also top notch


----------



## jacobthestupendous

I love you guys.


----------



## MaxOctane

I bought this library, but now what? How do I install _*N*_? Kontakt doesn't find it, Logic doesn't find it, Cubase doesn't find it. Nothing finds it. My serial number is 8499A-01BE8-7923A-DA3TL-744R1, in case anyone can help. Thanks!!


----------



## nordicguy

MaxOctane said:


> I bought this library, but now what? How do I install _*N*_? Kontakt doesn't find it, Logic doesn't find it, Cubase doesn't find it. Nothing finds it. My serial number is 8499A-01BE8-7923A-DA3TL-744R1, in case anyone can help. Thanks!!


[email protected]


----------



## nordicguy

lpuser said:


> Simply wait until N-Player Pro is released, this is going to address all the issues.


Already delayed three times!
Them Facebook says "soon" though.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

MaxOctane said:


> I bought this library, but now what? How do I install _*N*_? Kontakt doesn't find it, Logic doesn't find it, Cubase doesn't find it. Nothing finds it. My serial number is 8499A-01BE8-7923A-DA3TL-744R1, in case anyone can help. Thanks!!


Delete everything from your system and run it in stand alone.
You will need nothing else. Not even MS Office. It's that good.






(don't actually do this).


----------



## Zhao Shen

Still hoping for this to be revealed as a hilariously ingenious hype/marketing tool.


----------



## Saxer




----------



## MaxOctane

OK, looks like they've updated the page with more info:

After 15 months of exacting work, we're proud to announce the release of *N*!

*N* features a revolutionary sound-shaping technique we call *True Poly-Legato*. Where other libraries are content to sample legato transitions between pairs of notes, *N* goes as far as _sampling the transition between transitions, and then the transitions between these transition-transitions_. Each note you play create a new _poly-legato engine_, which applies legato to that note and all other notes ever played in recorded music history. The effect is a stunning realism never heard before in a sample library. 

Recorded at the world-famous D'Narcy studio (Cloverfield, Match Point, Blair Witch Project), *N* features a lush, natural ambient reverb, while simultaneously being _completely dry_, allowing you to place it into any environment. 

*N *features 27 microphones, all at the same position for maximum phase alignment.

(*N *is an 892GB Kontakt library. 1.7TB required for installation)​


----------



## MarcusD

In science N = Unit of Force after Newton. (i think) Maybe it's a message, maybe Newton lives and he's found a way to sample gravity! Hold tight guys, he's going to drop the mother of all apples and change the course of history!


----------



## Dietz

NNNNNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooo ........


----------



## Lode_Runner

lp59burst said:


> o...


p


----------



## Rey

Eric G said:


> I wonder how many Mic positions will it have? And the legato better be perfect.



N will be taking the same route as 'The Orchestra' no mic no nonsense approach. Thanks for your interest in our product


----------



## Eric G

no mic positions? Wow. Game changer. Take my money!


----------



## babylonwaves

to create the cleanest signal path ever found on a sampling library, no mics were used at all. it has all been done with laser resonance scans, a technology similar to this:

https://www.microscopyu.com/tutorials/resonant-scanning-in-laser-confocal-microscopy

does anybody know how many lines of codes the script has?? i'm EXITED!


----------



## Soundhound

None. There is no code. The algorithm was achieved by talking to a hill of ants at sunrise on the median of the New Jersey Turnpike during the summer solstice. The ants are union and participate fully in all profit sharing.



babylonwaves said:


> to create the cleanest signal path ever found on a sampling library, no mics were used at all. it has all been done with laser resonance scans, a technology similar to this:
> 
> https://www.microscopyu.com/tutorials/resonant-scanning-in-laser-confocal-microscopy
> 
> does anybody know how many lines of codes the script has?? i'm EXITED!


----------



## Rey

SoNowWhat? said:


> Delete everything from your system and run it in stand alone.
> You will need nothing else. Not even MS Office. It's that good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't actually do this).



We never thought this is possible with the current tech, nor have we code it to perform the way you mentioned. However the program itself is self-learning/self-evolving, but not to the degree your were describing. If what you said is true please send us your copy of your "N" so we can further investigate this anomaly. You will receive another copy at no charge at all and your money refunded for helping our devs to sort out this issue. Thank you


----------



## catsass

Rey said:


> n


I am deeply offended by this tactless remark.
I have reported it to the forum moderators, and placed you at the top of my Ignore list.


----------



## mc_deli

chillbot said:


> Are you old enough to remember when all we had to work with was G? That was even pre-H, jesus. I remember it took two weeks just to download that stupid letter.


I think you just won the interwebs. Love it


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Rey said:


> We never thought this is possible with the current tech, nor have we code it to perform the way you mentioned. However the program itself is self-learning/self-evolving, but not to the degree your were describing. If what you said is true please send us your copy of your "N" so we can further investigate this anomaly. You will receive another copy at no charge at all and your money refunded for helping our devs to sort out this issue. Thank you


I would love to help you but I'm sending this from my basement via carrier pigeon to my neighbour in hopes that the message will get out. 
It appears that "n" (or enny as I like to call it) has taken over my house internet and electricity supply, as well as absorbing my wife and kids (Superman 3 styleee). It's the n-pocalypse!! YMMV. 

Sounds amazing though, the little scamp.


----------



## kurtvanzo

desert said:


> The Blakus demo is amazing!



Blakus can make a K sound like a T. He is such the S.


----------



## rvb

I gotta admit; after seeing the 'no nonsense, nothing new, no one needs it' N promo video I just had to pre-order it. A bit of a bummer though that they don't have any upgrade prices for existing customers.. Stoked!


----------



## Daniel James

N is our ray of light in this time of darkness here at VI

-DJ


----------



## Jaap

This is obviously a Spitfire teaser in disguise for very wanted and long awaited "Nena" library - 99 mics for 99 sampled luftballons. Can't wait!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Daniel James said:


> N is our ray of light in this time of darkness here at VI
> 
> -DJ



Very well said..


----------



## Tfis

Is it deep sampled?
And more important: does Jordan Rudess use it?


----------



## Kony

Heroix said:


> i prefer the mockup from thomas bergersen, but the one from blakus is ofcourse also top notch


I'm still waiting for the Daniel James live stream


----------



## Daisser

I know the term revolutionary is overused but 'N' really is something else and totally next gen! It's gonna change samples as we know them.


----------



## SillyMidOn

initially for integer _n_ ≥ 1, and resulting in this fundamental recurrence relation:

(n+1)!=(n+1)⋅n!



.


----------



## FGBR

Tfis said:


> Is it deep sampled?



To the Nth degree, no doubt.


----------



## Lode_Runner

SillyMidOn said:


> initially for integer _n_ ≥ 1, and resulting in this fundamental recurrence relation:
> 
> (n+1)!=(n+1)⋅n!
> 
> 
> 
> .


Now that's what I call scripting!


----------



## Rey

"N" walkthrough coming up next. Stay tuned!


----------



## higgs

Got an advance copy and it sounds awesome! The Comic Sans articulation is OUTSTANDING.


----------



## SillyMidOn

Nee?


----------



## chillbot

It's been almost a month....

Nothing?


----------



## synthpunk

What will come out first Cinematic Solo Strings or N ?


----------



## Kyle Preston

This thread is a real eNtmoot.


----------



## PeterN

Just in case the "N" was hinted in this direction, let me declare I have never met Putin personally. Russia has never given me any money. Fake news here.


----------



## higgs

God, seriously... When is n?


----------



## Lode_Runner

higgs said:


> God, seriously... When is n?


n is vapourware


----------



## SchnookyPants

Just Say
 *= N =*


----------



## pmountford

I'm gonna pass on this for now. Not sure it's going to add anything that's not already covered in my other libraries. Also from what I've heard its very quiet. Having said that I might pick it up if they have a November sale..but only if it comes as a kontakt library. Or is it Play based?


----------



## HiEnergy

Does it have flutter-tongue and col-legno articulations?


----------



## Hywel

At last... a library that will allow me to perform my version of _*4′33″*_ by John Cage...


----------



## HiEnergy

Is it compatible with this plug-in?


----------



## higgs

HiEnergy said:


> Is it compatible with this plug-in?


I think full compatibility is scheduled for Q4 2034, but don't quote me.


----------



## chillbot

HiEnergy said:


> Is it compatible with this plug-in?


Not sure but I'm pretty sure it can do https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ (this).


----------



## creativeforge

chillbot said:


> Not sure but I'm pretty sure it can do https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ (this).



To be served chilled... 






Chilly con Astley


----------



## Michael Antrum

higgs said:


> I think full compatibility is scheduled for Q4 2034, but don't quote me.



Oops...


----------



## creativeforge

higgs said:


> I think full compatibility is scheduled for Q4 2034, but don't quote me.



QUOTE: "melonhead, I recommend plugging the jumbalak into the gnufftah. If the Shollybomba goes twingle-twingle, then it's sure to be the phraggle-driver."

Sampling the twingle-twingle of the Shollybomba is not for the faint of heart. Even a defective phraggle-driver would blow my mixes out of the water. I MUST get that! Hopefully there is a demo available. 

(Seriously, what is "N?")


----------



## higgs

chillbot said:


> Not sure but I'm pretty sure it can do https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ (this).



A little birdie told me that *n* will ship with the coveted Rick Astley hairdo articulation - you didn't hear it from me.


----------



## higgs

Rick Astley back for revenge with Foo Fighters?!


----------



## The Darris

*Niente.* "What is better than the edge of silence?"


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Every time this comes back, I get my hopes up that it's FINALLY being released! For now I'll just leave it in the file with Project Chaos and Spitfire's Whitacre Choir.


----------



## enyawg

HiEnergy said:


> Is it compatible with this plug-in?


"It's the butt plug!..."


----------



## kurtvanzo

Rey said:


> n



You'd think someone would come up with n just to claim the thread!  Rey, start on m,n,o, and p pronto!


----------



## synthpunk

Coming, Spring of 2020. It will make you forget the rest of the alphabet...


----------



## higgs

Of course... The usual promotional announcement shrouded in mystery:








member: Anonymous & Totally Fictional Member said:


> This is a serious library. Over 6500 samples recorded from multiple locations, beyond the edge of silence, totaling a mind-blowing 000gb.


----------



## chillbot

Whoa. Higgs and Synthpunk are the same person?


----------



## higgs

synthpunk said:


> Coming, Spring of 2020. It will make you forget the rest of the alphabet...



Posted mere seconds before the announcement I found! Interesting that they're using variable promotional materials for the introduction. That and the release date on yours is more finite than the one I found.


----------



## synthpunk

We are the Mobius.



chillbot said:


> Whoa. Higgs and Synthpunk are the same person?


----------



## Kyle Preston

N would do n-ything for love. But it WILL do that.


----------



## Mike Fox

Spitfire is in trouble.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

does this nonsensical thread ever n'd?


----------



## Kevin Fortin

Z


----------



## sinkd

Accidental post gets 100+ responses. Do we have an overdeveloped sense of irony?


----------



## mc_deli

sinkd said:


> Accidental post gets 100+ responses. Do we have an overdeveloped sense of irony?


I think that's a "n"


----------



## Saxer

Never N ding


----------



## ghandizilla

Is N produced by the creators of Duke Nukem Forever ?


----------



## thereus

HiEnergy said:


> Does it have flutter-tongue and col-legno articulations?



I believe the viola has flutter tongue.


----------



## Alatar

Nothing new? Not nice. Need new nifty nextgen samples.


----------



## Lode_Runner

N Friday Special. Get 50% off N. Only available on the N website. If you haven't already bookmarked it, just put N in Google and keep going through the results pages until you find it.


----------



## Jaap

New N content vid up!


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Lode_Runner said:


> N Friday Special. Get 50% off N. Only available on the N website. If you haven't already bookmarked it, just put N in Google and keep going through the results pages until you find it.


We should probably move this to the Deals subforum.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

sinkd said:


> Accidental post gets 100+ responses. Do we have an overdeveloped sense of irony?


----------



## Jaap

jacobthestupendous said:


> We should probably move this to the Deals subforum.



This should have a dedicated forum section in my opinion


----------



## synthpunk

Did you guys catch there Facebook chat and booby prizes btw ?


----------



## higgs

synthpunk said:


> Did you guys catch there Facebook chat and booby prizes btw ?


I missed it but they’re doing another live stream on MySpace next week.


----------



## Rey

You Are Not Prepared........

For the power of N....

So No N for This year.....


We apologiZe for that..

Have a great Holidays, happy new year, we will see you....

Next year.


----------



## chillbot

Wow! Was that ever a crazy insane unreal hint that Z is coming!! Can't wait.


----------



## chillbot

N. But turned on it's side. Z. Just brilliant.


----------



## Mystic

It was an H but one side got too heavy and fell off balance making it an N.
Then it was windy and tipped over causing it to be a Z.
HZ04 Confirmed.


----------



## synthpunk

There have apparently been some issues with N servers, so be patient.


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Will we need the latest Kontakt version to load N? I've held off on connecting my DAW to the Internet this long; I'll be darned if I'm doing it for N or Z or any other letters!


----------



## MarcusD

I feel like we're missing more letters. MAYBE we have to crack the code to be worthy to use it.

So far we have Z and N. IF you mirror the Z you get S and if you take N, duplicate it then reverse it, then attatch it to N you get W... What does it spell!?

SWNZ which is Scottish for Swans. Gentlemen, i believe this could be the first deep sampled swan library. Truly Groundbeaking!


----------



## MarcelM

jacobthestupendous said:


> Will we need the latest Kontakt version to load N? I've held off on connecting my DAW to the Internet this long; I'll be darned if I'm doing it for N or Z or any other letters!



i hear it will come bundled with kontakt 6 beside cubase one x - merge of the three major daws...


----------



## Rey

chillbot said:


> Wow! Was that ever a crazy insane unreal hint that Z is coming!! Can't wait.





jacobthestupendous said:


> Will we need the latest Kontakt version to load N? I've held off on connecting my DAW to the Internet this long; I'll be darned if I'm doing it for N or Z or any other letters!





Heroix said:


> i hear it will come bundled with kontakt 6 beside cubase one x - merge of the three major daws...



Z is too awesome to even mention here. We'll give you N soon for a taste.

And no kontakt or third party sample library player needed. We running our own in house N player engine. It ll run on any new and old computers due to our focus on optimization and on distributing N globally and in all languages. So sit back, relax and enjoy whats coming. 

P.s the whole team will go on a long holiday after a year of amazing job well done. We ll be going on vacation till mid of jan next year. I'll be checking in this thread casually replying for any inquiries about N from time to time. Happy holidays and happy making music. See you soon and thank you for your continuos support for N


----------



## paulmatthew

N is modeled after the infamous Chicco Sing N Dance Orchestra keyboard. Specs for it can be found here if you are unfamiliar with it. http://weltenschule.de/TableHooters/Chicco_SingNDanceOrchestra.html


----------



## Rey

paulmatthew said:


> N is modeled after the infamous Chicco Sing N Dance Orchestra keyboard. Specs for it can be found here if you are unfamiliar with it. http://weltenschule.de/TableHooters/Chicco_SingNDanceOrchestra.html



Thanks for the suggestion. We are also working on "N" hardware.


----------



## Lassi Tani

I haven't heard about "N" for a few days now, is it still used? Has anyone given up on "N"? What do you think about its legato?


----------



## Lode_Runner

sekkosiki said:


> I haven't heard about "N" for a few days now, is it still used? Has anyone given up on "N"? What do you think about its legato?


The legato is terrible, massive phasing issues, they're treating users like beta-testers. I've been waiting forever for an update to fix the problems, countless emails to customer support, no response. They should take a look at Cinematic Studio Series to see how it's done.


----------



## mc_deli

N also has Sync issues


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

N has been bought out by Gibson.

/thread


----------



## rottoy

I'm glad I bought N instead of anything from VSLs "Synchron" series.


----------



## SchnookyPants

So _this_ is the first *N*oel.


----------



## Mystic

N's developer has gone quiet. I am starting to think it's vapourware. GIVE US AN UPDATE!!!


----------



## Rey

N does not have any issues. It is you having issues with N.


----------



## CT

Big wish list deal from N coming up guys. Word is it'll be thermonuclear.

(note: I have received free products from N)


----------



## Rey

miket said:


> Big wish list deal from N coming up guys. Word is it'll be thermonuclear.
> 
> (note: I have received free products from N)



no you confused that with Spitfire. N has never been and will never be discounted because of its awesomeness


----------



## Vastman

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> N has been bought out by Gibson.
> 
> /thread


So, like cakewalk, N is on the chopping block of death? This is sad... first they killed my beloved Sonar and next N??? 

Gibson truly SUCKS!


----------



## Rey

Vastman said:


> So, like cakewalk, N is on the chopping block of death? This is sad... first they killed my beloved Sonar and next N???
> 
> Gibson truly SUCKS!



what are you drinking? N hasn't been released. its currently alpha and beta only for our personal testers


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

N for sale. 650 US, I’ll pay the transfer fee. Add 50 bucks, and I’ll throw in n, the smaller, but just as powerful solo mic version.


----------



## Rey

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> N for sale. 650 US, I’ll pay the transfer fee. Add 50 bucks, and I’ll throw in n, the smaller, but just as powerful solo mic version.



you can only afford N if you sell your soul


----------



## Lassi Tani

And shouldn't this be in Commercial Announcements Tier 2, since there are no ads here about N??


----------



## Vastman

Rey said:


> what are you drinking? N hasn't been released. its currently alpha and beta only for our personal testers


Apologies! I thought this was the free "lifetime updates" announcement ploy they used with Sonar... and after Gibson collects from the all trusting artists, they shut it down. 

N must have a few months life at least before they roll out that ploy again!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Rumour: N2 has 17 mic positions.


----------



## Mike Greene

sekkosiki said:


> And shouldn't this be in Commercial Announcements Tier 2, since there are no ads here about N??


Heavens no! N has always been a very generous supporter. They just don't want a bunch of flashy ads. Very modest folks.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Rey said:


> N does not have any issues. It is you having issues with N.


Nice try to deflect problems back onto the end user, but I stand by my assessment that N has the worst legato scripting out of any percussion library I have ever used.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Finally! A walkthrough video, nice and detailed: *https://tinyurl.com/2fcpre6*


----------



## artomatic

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Finally! A walkthrough video, nice and detailed: *https://tinyurl.com/2fcpre6*



Thanks for sharing. I was ready to give up!


----------



## NYC Composer

There's something about Rick Astley in his prison blues that I find strangely compelling. Maybe it's the N factor.


----------



## Rey

Lode_Runner said:


> Nice try to deflect problems back onto the end user, but I stand by my assessment that N has the worst legato scripting out of any percussion library I have ever used.



We suggest adding sustain, reverb and delays to your mix using your daw or 3rd party plugins to simulate your desired legato of your choice. N was recorded dry and what you are experiencing is technical issues. N is not meant for music beginners and is not your usual out-of-the-box ready-to-eat/play/f*** crap. You need to learn N meditation for a year and kiss the devs asses once in awhile to achieve at least basic proficiency in handling N. and We don't offer any refund unfortunately so if you fail to understand how to use N, then Merry christmas and happy new year.


----------



## Rey

NYC Composer said:


> There's something about Rick Astley in his prison blues that I find strangely compelling. Maybe it's the N factor.



We are not associated with rick Ashley. Though we do enjoy his music. Thank you for your interest in N


----------



## Rey

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Finally! A walkthrough video, nice and detailed: *https://tinyurl.com/2fcpre6*





artomatic said:


> Thanks for sharing. I was ready to give up!



We already talked to Rick Ashley and their rights management parties, although not to be a real teaser, Rick Astley video in that song should represent our interest and dedication in delivering N to you by not giving up(both you and I) and if Rick Ashley is any indication of music awesomeness, wait till you see N. Stay tuned! 

Enjoy! *https://tinyurl.com/2fcpre6*


----------



## artomatic

User walkthrough now available! 
http://bit.ly/18QBGZ2


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Rey said:


> It ll run on any new and old computers due to our focus on optimization...


@therealadalovelace is telling me to expect some compatibility issues. 

...just off to dust down the valves.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Lode_Runner said:


> Nice try to deflect problems back onto the end user, but I stand by my assessment that N has the worst legato scripting out of any percussion library I have ever used.


It’s true. I was having problems with N, stepped out for a minute and had a good hard look at myself...no more problems since.


----------



## Rey

SoNowWhat? said:


> It’s true. I was having problems with N, stepped out for a minute and had a good hard look at myself...no more problems since.



Look, we love our customers, and never wanted them to be too hard on themselves. What you just experienced is what we call the "N connection". Once established between the user and N, all problems you think you might have when first starting out with N, will cease to exist! Heck,we even have customers swore to us that even their problems with the world started to disappear-financial issues, relationship issues, workplace issues, family issues are some reported. And those are somewhat verified claims, but we have hundres more that require verification.

Such, is the power of N ......


Pre-order now at http://www.N.com (www.N.com)


----------



## catsass

N has been a secret weapon of top N-gineers for years. It's nothing new for those in-the-know.


----------



## rgarber

I must've missed something here...........


----------



## LamaRose

rgarber said:


> I must've missed something here...........



Actually, by good graces, you have been spared much. I keep waiting for the end credits to roll on this flop... the ultimate digital counterfeit currency - BitChord. 

End Credits: The N


----------



## synthpunk

N is thermonuclear!


----------



## LamaRose

synthpunk said:


> N is thermonuclear!



FredoNia is under attack? This is Marxism at it's worst!


----------



## LamaRose

N is conquering the Alert alerts! Keep posting, people... chaNge is happeNiNg!


----------



## Mystic

N is actually a library by the legendary Trent Reznor. Look for the NiN expansion to come out about 2 months after N releases.


----------



## Hunter123

Since purchasing N my life has vastly changed. My creativity is up, my eczema is gone, my relationships are the best that have ever been and that pressing urge to kill without remorse has subsided for now! I highly recommend 5/5


----------



## theiss1979

synthpunk said:


> N is thermonuclear!



"Nucular". It's pronounced "nucular".


----------



## higgs

theiss1979 said:


> "Nucular". It's pronounced "nucular".



noo • kyoo • lurr


----------



## synthpunk

Not on my side of the tracks 



theiss1979 said:


> "Nucular". It's pronounced "nucular".


----------



## higgs

It takes a lot of time and costs loads to properly place mics in a vacuum chamber. This is a known fact and is clearly reflected in the price of N.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

synthpunk said:


> Not on my side of the tracks


Don’t get me started on this one. It’s cutting way to close to the bone.


----------



## conan

Act now and receive a Karl Munchinger® baton, inspired by the methods of Stuttgart's finest artisans and hand-crafted for the manufacturer from wood left over from an AIR Lyndhurst lavatory renovation.


----------



## dzilizzi

I put N on my wishlist for Christmas but I'm still waiting for an email. 

I hear it will basically write that great music you hear in your head, only it will make it into actual hits. Not like it really would sound if your wrote it using the competitors' products.


----------



## muziksculp

*N *for Nada Niente Nothing Nein None .... It's the must have library, offering The Sound of Silence. This is one very special library you need to purchase for those perfect rests in your music. All possible rest values are included, just select the one you need, and insert into your midi track. You won't believe how good these rests sound.


----------



## Rey

Mystic said:


> N's developer has gone quiet. I am starting to think it's vapourware. GIVE US AN UPDATE!!!



We were never as quite as you thought. Truth is, we're just allowing time for you to miss N....and the N devs...

Hmmm.... wait what? vaporware??? 

Oh i know, you mean Vaporwave!!!??? Right!!!???

Suuureee!!! Your wish is our command!!! Free vaporwave sample libraries as a free addon expansion, if you upgrade N before 31st December. AFter 31st December 2017, Vaporwave is back to $99 generous upgrade fee.


----------



## Rey

muziksculp said:


> *N *for Nada Niente Nothing Nein None .... It's the must have library, offering The Sound of Silence. This is one very special library you need to purchase for those perfect rests in your music. All possible rest values are included, just select the one you need, and insert into your midi track. You won't believe how good these rests sound.



Thank you for the support. The whole library was...infact....recorded...at the edge of silence.....


----------



## Rey

catsass said:


> N has been a secret weapon of top N-gineers for years. It's nothing new for those in-the-know.



Exactly Tom!


----------



## Polkasound

dzilizzi said:


> I put N on my wishlist for Christmas but I'm still waiting for an email.



I went to the N product page and signed up for their email list. The next morning I found a dozen invitations to Ashley Madison and over fifteen opportunities to refinance my house through the HARP program.


----------



## dzilizzi

Polkasound said:


> I went to the N product page and signed up for their email list. The next morning I found a dozen invitations to Ashley Madison and over fifteen opportunities to refinance my house through the HARP program.


Ah, I guess that was my notification. Well, shoot, I must have missed the sale on N. 

I'll have to wait until June.


----------



## Rey

dzilizzi said:


> I put N on my wishlist for Christmas but I'm still waiting for an email.
> 
> I hear it will basically write that great music you hear in your head, only it will make it into actual hits. Not like it really would sound if your wrote it using the competitors' products.



Thank you for the praises. Kindly please check your email again for our Supernova discount. Thermonuclear is overrated.


----------



## Rey

dzilizzi said:


> Ah, I guess that was my notification. Well, shoot, I must have missed the sale on N.
> 
> I'll have to wait until June.



You still have time before new year strikes


----------



## dzilizzi

Rey said:


> You still have time before new year strikes


Does run off an external drive? Otherwise, I'm going to have to dump all my Kontakt libraries to fit it on the computer drive.


----------



## Rey

synthpunk said:


> N is thermonuclear!



N is a step higher. Its thermonuculur supernova!


----------



## Rey

Hunter123 said:


> Since purchasing N my life has vastly changed. My creativity is up, my eczema is gone, my relationships are the best that have ever been and that pressing urge to kill without remorse has subsided for now! I highly recommend 5/5



great to hear that. but those are just tip of the iceberg really


----------



## Rey

theiss1979 said:


> "Nucular". It's pronounced "nucular".



We're going with Nuculur. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Rey

dzilizzi said:


> Does run off an external drive? Otherwise, I'm going to have to dump all my Kontakt libraries to fit it on the computer drive.



why bother with all thesemall details. N have taken care of you at every step! Simply stream N to use it . No need to install, no registration, no native access no hard disk space required. SImply stream it baby!


----------



## dzilizzi

Okay, I just grabbed N at the thermonuculur supernova price and it is amazing! It doesn't need a DAW to work, you just press a key on your keyboard and the perfect piece of music comes out. Of course, being vaporizerware, it disappears before you can record it to prove how excellent it sounds. I think the ability to record is promised for version 1.27.89.5. I'm sure it will be out in a couple months.


----------



## Rey

dzilizzi said:


> Okay, I just grabbed N at the thermonuculur supernova price and it is amazing! It doesn't need a DAW to work, you just press a key on your keyboard and the perfect piece of music comes out. Of course, being vaporizerware, it disappears before you can record it to prove how excellent it sounds. I think the ability to record is promised for version 1.27.89.5. I'm sure it will be out in a couple months.



We're working on a slider option so you can set how fast or slow before the sound vaporizes-giving you that ample time to record just the right sound,articulation and emotion all in one take!

Updates will be rolling out soon, but we can;t promise you when, but it'll be worth it!


----------



## Rey

dzilizzi said:


> Okay, I just grabbed N at the thermonuculur supernova price and it is amazing! It doesn't need a DAW to work, you just press a key on your keyboard and the perfect piece of music comes out. Of course, being vaporizerware, it disappears before you can record it to prove how excellent it sounds. I think the ability to record is promised for version 1.27.89.5. I'm sure it will be out in a couple months.



And thank you for purchasing and believing in N! We hope N will serve you well for years to come. Happy timeswith N


----------



## Rey

Thank you for 2017!!!

With 2017 behind us, we look back on a milestone year in the history of N

As we move towards 2018, we’d like to give a big thank you to everyone that helped us make this past year a success. Most importantly we would like to thank YOU, our customer*,* for constantly helping and improving us to make even better products.

See you in 2018.


----------



## mc_deli

Does N use Intel chips?


----------



## higgs

The latin expansion is coming Q2 2018.

*Ñ* - Los Sonidos de Silencios


----------



## Rey

mc_deli said:


> Does N use Intel chips?



The only chips you'll need is potato chips,.....while enjoying N of course.


----------



## mojamusic

I'm gonna buy N this month!


----------



## mc_deli

mojamusic said:


> I'm gonna buy N this month!


I'm gonna wait until there's a proper 4 hour walkthrough by DJ, a living manual, a contextual VR telescope, an articulation list that matches the GUI, the bug fixes for note cut offs, faster downloads, new download software, a portal, a haptic interface, wireless charging, lower emissions, GDPR compliance, clarification of the VAR guidelines, and a night out with Natalie Portman... or 10% off, whichever comes sooner.


----------



## higgs

mc_deli said:


> a night out with Natalie Portman


 WAIT! Fuuuck did I miss this perc?


----------



## Rey

higgs said:


> WAIT! Fuuuck did I miss this perc?



i think I missed this post about portman


----------



## Mundano

Finally first official trailer!



this


Eric G said:


> no mic positions? Wow. Game changer. Take my money!


and this


muziksculp said:


> *N *for Nada Niente Nothing Nein None .... It's the must have library, offering The Sound of Silence. This is one very special library you need to purchase for those perfect rests in your music. All possible rest values are included, just select the one you need, and insert into your midi track. You won't believe how good these rests sound.


and this


Rey said:


> Thank you for the support. The whole library was...infact....recorded...at the edge of silence.....



Walkthrough: (look for the "n", really smooth transitions..)


----------



## Rey

N has finally reached 10,000 views!!! Thank you everyone for the support. To celebrate, N will go radio silence for a few weeks. Thank you for your trust in N!


----------



## Rey

mc_deli said:


> I'm gonna wait until there's a proper 4 hour walkthrough by DJ, a living manual, a contextual VR telescope, an articulation list that matches the GUI, the bug fixes for note cut offs, faster downloads, new download software, a portal, a haptic interface, wireless charging, lower emissions, GDPR compliance, clarification of the VAR guidelines, and a night out with Natalie Portman... or 10% off, whichever comes sooner.



and a night out with Natalie Portman-you only get this opportunity if you are a concierge backer of N and has backed more that $100000 to support N during the crowdfunding stage. We will need prove of purchase and support such as resit, photo ID(so Natalie can see whether she likes you or not) and other proves of your commitment to N for verification. Thank you.


----------



## NYC Composer

Use of the N word is NOT recommended.


----------



## Casiquire

OK everyone, serious question, is this actually live? It sounds synthy to me, I thought it might really be N.


----------



## higgs

Casiquire said:


> OK everyone, serious question, is this actually live? It sounds synthy to me, I thought it might really be N.




That was absolutely stunning to see a live orchestra try, but still fail to recreate the depth and precision of N. Libraries are now being mimicked - unsuccessfully - by live orchestras.

We have arrived.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Is anyone else having issues with the latest download? I keep getting stalled at 4,859 Gb.


----------



## Mike Fox

This library is AMAZING! I seriously can't wait for O!


----------



## mojamusic

I've been downloading N installer .dmg since last summer and getter says I'm only at 50% This is a seriously huge library.


----------



## Batrawi

Seriously speaking, this post is brilliant in terms of how it was erroneously created and how it attracted all composers to come along and openly share their creative ideas and expectations of what they want to see in an ultimate imaginary library. This will even become a gold mine reference for developers to inspire & lead their future products to be designed based on these great ideas being shared here..

This is a percect example for chaotic order which is music is all about!

Now back to topic, am reselling my license for N as this library sucks, besides, I need to buy a new house.

If interested PM or AM me.


----------



## synthpunk

You cannot sell your license for N unfortunately. 



Batrawi said:


> Seriously speaking, this post is brilliant in terms of how it was erroneously created and how it attracted all composers to come along and openly share their creative ideas and expectations of what they want to see in an ultimate imaginary library. This will even become a gold mine reference for developers to inspire & lead their future products to be designed based on these great ideas being shared here..
> 
> This is a percect example for chaotic order which is music is all about!
> 
> Now back to topic, am reselling my license for N as this library sucks, besides, I need to buy a new house.
> 
> If interested PM or AM me.


----------



## Batrawi

synthpunk said:


> You cannot sell your license for N unfortunately.


it is. read the blank page in the manual


----------



## theiss1979

Honestly, after being finally able to play with this massive library (download took me exactly 2 months, 7 days and 4 hours - I can tell you: N's legato patches SUCK big time!


----------



## NYC Composer

Don't fail to try the Tropy preset in N. It's very Zen.


----------



## FinGael

Heard that there is a different version coming as a crossgrade option. Unlike the original, it is suitable for all studio environments. It is called NSFW (N - Suitable For Work).

It also expands the original sampleset by a whopping 16.4 MB, containing all-new samples from bells and whistles, recorded with a SM58 in 22khz, at aunt Magda's basement, which is known from something very different than its acoustic qualities. These new samples and instruments include the rare Armenian Moor -cowbell, which has never been available as a sampled instrument.
_
A new testimony: 

*"Fabulosplendous work. Amazingalicious sampling! Now I can really start working on aunt Magda." -Commodore A. Miga
*(Fast and Furious 14: Dude, where's my Car?, Alien 12 Rerereresurrection, Star Wars XXIII - Return of the Sock, Aunt Magda's dark Secrets, X-MEN X - Way Before Big Bang, SAW XIX: I think I Saw you Last Night, Jurassic Park vs Gremlins III - Early Sunday Bloodbath, Whacky Ms Thatcher, OMEN V: Nemo, Plan 9 from Outer Space (2018 remake), Evil Composer III - The Counterpoint, Silent Tombstone, Transformers 22: Dude, where's my car?, The Last Samurai 2: To Your Surprise I Died But Came Back, Antiperspira Mechanism, BORAT vs Predator III: The Battle that Very Few Wanted to See, N - The Movie, David Lynch's Lunch (aka You'll never Know What You get), The Illuminati Family Movie, Journey into the Souls of Washing Machines, M4GD4, Underworld 7: Way Too Dark, Sockville, Rodney the Christmas Dinosaur II: Return of the Abused Elves, Dame Edna 3D (horror), Harry Potter in the World of Bad Legato Transitions (a musical adventure), NEMO V: Omen, Zombies - A Shopping Nightmare of The Worst Kind, A Movie About Nothing II, To the Moon: Tales from the Cryptos, Mega Sinister Apocalypse of the Ordinaries, 50CK, Fluffy Dinkadoos & The Unknown Observer of the Third Kind, A Siesta on the Planet of the Apes, Socks off, Titanic 2 - Beneath the Surface, Game Changer, Rambo 8: The Retirement, Toilet Movie, Stargate SG-1: Dude, where's my Baal?, Supertranny 4, X-Faders II: The Phasing Evil, Stephen King's Flu, Another Happy Day in Tromaville (TV family movie))_


----------



## theiss1979

Well, although I do highly appreciate the upcoming NSFW update (finally an Armenian Moor cowbell - geez, how long did a wait for THAT), I would rather see them fixing those poor legatos ... And btw: As of now, N just sounds synthy af ... does not even compete with older libraries like L or M ... I really was in hope that N would be the library to end all libraries ...


----------



## FinGael

theiss1979 said:


> Well, although I do highly appreciate the upcoming NSFW update (finally an Armenian Moor cowbell - geez, how long did a wait for THAT), I would rather see them fixing those poor legatos ... And btw: As of now, N just sounds synthy af ... does not even compete with older libraries like L or M ... I really was in hope that N would be the library to end all libraries ...



It sounds synthy, because it is a tribute to those marvelous sounding 80's Casio "synths". It also contains the same scripting that is available as hardware in some TI calculators, so it can't be THAT bad.

But yeah, legatos could be better.


----------



## theiss1979

FinGael said:


> It sounds synthy, because it is a tribute to those marvelous sounding 80's Casio "synths". It also contains the same scripting that is available as hardware in some TI calculators, so it can't be THAT bad.



Well, ok - that explains a lot. Thanks for clarification. Will try if some "under-the-hood" parameters may improve those transitions.


----------



## Maxime Luft

Couldn't resist anymore... Had to do it


----------



## Casiquire

synthpunk said:


> You cannot sell your license for N unfortunately.



Why in the world would anybody WANT to sell it?! It has replaced almost all of my other libraries.


----------



## ryanstrong

N is definitely my "desert island" library.


----------



## bartveld

I know this is blasphemy, but still... Why can't I find N on Pirate Bay? If it's that good it would be... And I'm quite willing to pay for it, but as long as those legatos haven't been fixed I'll hold off and would make do with an illegal copy (if only for the one note pizz sample by Paganini himself).


----------



## joed

Does anyone know if N will be going to a subscription model? I can't really afford it at it's current price.


----------



## Casiquire

bartveld said:


> I know this is blasphemy, but still... Why can't I find N on Pirate Bay? If it's that good it would be... And I'm quite willing to pay for it, but as long as those legatos haven't been fixed I'll hold off and would make do with an illegal copy (if only for the one note pizz sample by Paganini himself).



Not enough space on the net to host it :(


----------



## CT

hello i am interested in n and also in desk by chillbot, does anyone know the best reverb to make them sit in the same room thanks


----------



## Batrawi

miket said:


> hello i am interested in n and also in desk by chillbot, does anyone know the best reverb to make them sit in the same room thanks


----------



## chillbot

miket said:


> hello i am interested in n and also in desk by chillbot, does anyone know the best reverb to make them sit in the same room thanks


Are you going to want the round robin with that or not. Because right now the round robin is sitting in the same room as the desk. The popcorn is gone though.


----------



## mc_deli

chillbot said:


> Are you going to want the round robin with that or not. Because right now the round robin is sitting in the same room as the desk. The popcorn is gone though.


Reported. For shilling on another developer's commercial announcement.


----------



## babylonwaves

who's going to the eveNt after party at NAMM?


----------



## chillbot

mc_deli said:


> Reported. For shilling on another developer's commercial announcement.


I just reported your post for reporting mine.


----------



## synthpunk

I heard the Stranger Things cast will be there.



babylonwaves said:


> who's going to the eveNt after party at NAMM?


----------



## mc_deli

I heard the Stranger Things 2 score was 90% N


----------



## CT

StraNger ThiNgs.

Confirmed!


----------



## romantic

How is the choir?
I am looking for full divisi ensembles, solo/chamber/orchestral/epic ideally also with boys / girls, full world builder, and excellent quality!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I'm having trouble getting Logic 10.4 to recognize N - do you think it's because N is 256 bit?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

romantic said:


> How is the choir?
> I am looking for full divisi ensembles, solo/chamber/orchestral/epic ideally also with boys / girls, full world builder, and excellent quality!


 The choir is outstanding! Many articulations, like 'nnnnnn', 'NnnnnN!', and the rare half-nnnns, are so musical.


----------



## SchnookyPants

If chillbot decides to sell his *N* I may take him up on it, but as of now I think he's [*NOT*].


----------



## dzilizzi

SchnookyPants said:


> If chillbot decides to sell his *N* I may take him up on it, but as of now I think he's [*NOT*].


I heard it needs iLok approval to sell it. But because it doesn't use iLok to run, they refuse to give approval without a large fee.


----------



## SchnookyPants

dzilizzi said:


> I heard it needs iLok approval to sell it. But because it doesn't use iLok to run, they refuse to give approval without a large fee.



Now... ya' see? I heard that they had their _own_ spin on security - namely, the iNok.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

OMG, I can't believe what I just discovered (yeah, I haven't read the full manual): N can host Logic Pro! An entire DAW as an N plug-in - crazy! Best 4 grand I've ever spent on software.


----------



## Brian2112

I haven't been able to get N to work since the SpaceX lost the top secret payload. Anyone else having this issue? Should I adjust Kontakt's buffer size?


----------



## germancomponist

Next week, White House politicians want to discuss and vote on "N". This vote can completely change our lives.


----------



## SchnookyPants

Brian2112 said:


> I haven't been able to get N to work since the SpaceX lost the top secret payload. Anyone else having this issue? Should I adjust Kontakt's buffer size?



_Brian, Brian, Brian... _You forgot to re-use the booster, didn't you.


----------



## Maxime Luft

Rumors say bitcoin crashed as N does not accept any more payments with this currency


----------



## chillbot

I do want to know about "divorce dirty tricks" though.


----------



## Brian2112

Glad this thread got bumped. Would hate to see it get buried. How much ya think Mike would charge us to make it a Sticky?


----------



## FinGael

Brian2112 said:


> Glad this thread got bumped. Would hate to see it get buried. How much ya think Mike would charge us to make it a Sticky?



N is already sticky; you can't get your hands off it.


----------



## romantic

germancomponist said:


> Next week, White House politicians want to discuss and vote on "N". This vote can completely change our lives.


I have heard that they are already running N in version 7.0 (which is called "T")


----------



## germancomponist




----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I finally finished a new demo for Jay 'N' Gaughenshellpston himself! It's pretty fly, features the new poly-convo-modulation. Check it out:
https://tinyurl.com/ybp8h6v5


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

​


----------



## higgs

romantic said:


> I have heard that they are already running N in version 7.0 (which is called "T")


the math checks out


----------



## NYC Composer

I hear there may be an NdieGogo round to raise funds for "N2".


----------



## romantic

I assume there will be first official Statements regarding N in only 46 days!


----------



## Mystic

romantic said:


> I assume there will be first official Statements regarding N in only 46 days!


N was just picked up by East West to publish. Statements coming in 4600 days. It will be the first library for Play Pro.


----------



## NYC Composer

Mystic said:


> N was just picked up by East West to publish. Statements coming in 4600 days. It will be the first library for Play Pro.


I saw a uNicorn yesterday.


----------



## Mundano

N is secretly a Z spying other VIs


----------



## mojamusic

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I finally finished a new demo for Jay 'N' Gaughenshellpston himself! It's pretty fly, features the new poly-convo-modulation. Check it out:
> https://tinyurl.com/ybp8h6v5



I clicked on the link without thinking and immediately began to fear what would pop up...


----------



## NYC Composer

I'm hoping that this thread will be N-less.


----------



## CT

The game-changing followup to N, official announcement coming in 2023.


----------



## Rodney Money

Even my 5 year-old was inspired by N today.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt




----------



## chillbot

Is that a man or a man-dog because it looks a bit like a dog in a suit reading a paper.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

chillbot said:


> Is that a man or a man-dog because it looks a bit like a dog in a suit reading a paper.


I can't believe you didn't recognize Jordan Rudess in his younger days.


----------



## Batrawi

Rodney Money said:


> Even my 5 year-old was inspired by N today.


s/he's got talent...s/he's writing without even touching the mirror!


----------



## Rodney Money

Batrawi said:


> s/he's got talent...s/he's writing without even touching the mirror!


The power of N.


----------



## NYC Composer

You know, I think the Beatles said it best in their timeless song "The N". If I may quote:

"And, in the N
The love you take
is equal to the love you make."


----------



## mc_deli

This is the N, my only friend, the N.

And now, the N is near... and so I face...

It's the N of the world as we know it!

That's N tertainment


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I just don't understand why it's N-ever on sale!


----------



## Erick - BVA

Na na na na Na na na na Na na na na Na na na na..."There is a fifth dimension beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call the Twilight Zone."

This is what I thought of when entering and reading this forum post.


----------



## Maxime Luft

chillbot said:


> Is that a man or a man-dog because it looks a bit like a dog in a suit reading a paper.


I guess now we know


----------



## chillbot

Maxime Luft said:


> I guess now we know


Yup, that's what I suspected.


----------



## mc_deli

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...he-letter-n-internet-xi-jinping-extends-power

CHINA BANS N!!!

I kid you not


----------



## NYC Composer

I heard that Trump was considering banning F, but realized that he'd be saying uck a lot.


----------



## FriFlo

You guys keep raving about N here ... let me tell you! M is the new N:
https://cycling74.com/products/m


----------



## Kevin Fortin

mc_deli said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...he-letter-n-internet-xi-jinping-extends-power
> 
> CHINA BANS N!!!
> 
> I kid you not


N is the most negative letter in the alphabet. Maybe N's developers should consider rebranding it.


----------



## PeterN

同志们，你们好

China just banned "N".

China bans the letter 'N' and George Orwell's Animal Farm as President Xi JinPing extends grip on power


(Edit. Oh, sorry, someone already posted this stuff)


----------



## dzilizzi

FriFlo said:


> You guys keep raving about N here ... let me tell you! M is the new N:
> https://cycling74.com/products/m


But M is only available on Mac. N is available on any platform and interacts with any DAW. Why would I go backwards?


----------



## Rey

Thank you for your continous support. N continues to develop and being updated as support grows. As it grows in power and size, so do the features and scope of the project. Started out as humble string library, N is now anything you can ever dream of....all in one library of sound,... and life. Start your days with N, n it with N.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

*IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT*
We regret to announce that this project is... nnNNNNDing

just kidding, we would never do that to you all


----------



## Brian2112

PeterN said:


> 同志们，你们好
> 
> China just banned "N".
> 
> China bans the letter 'N' and George Orwell's Animal Farm as President Xi JinPing extends grip on power
> 
> 
> (Edit. Oh, sorry, someone already posted this stuff)



“We are the Knights who say “ii” just doesn’t have the same vibe.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

One of the many things I love about N is the way in which both dry and wet samples are mixed together, but panned left/right. Oh, and the non-vibrato vibrato on the legato-spiccato grand glockenspiel patch is just crazy atmospheric/epic!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

I think the thing I like the most about N is the Shenanigan preset


----------



## NYC Composer

N LIVES For Realz!!!

From CNBC/Google:

The NSynth Super is a hardware implementation of software Googlers developed last year. 
The hardware and software for the prototype is online on GitHub.


----------



## dzilizzi

I'm going to bet it is not as good as the original N, since it is only a synth.


----------



## theiss1979

NYC Composer said:


> N LIVES For Realz!!!
> 
> From CNBC/Google:
> 
> The NSynth Super is a hardware implementation of software Googlers developed last year.
> The hardware and software for the prototype is online on GitHub.



I'm smelling a lawsuit from the makers of the original N.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

N(i...g *rest censored*)... oh, it's a KKK statement!! Racism in Vi!!!

KK... Kontakt... Player not supported. I don't support their games... ah what??
I have to sleep, Good Night!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

I think we should launch a campaign called: March for our Nns


----------



## CT

New 8 hour video review/walkthrough of N coming from me soon. Also included will be my video response to Daniel James' video response to the Hans Zimmer Strings Debates.


----------



## Daniel James

miket said:


> New 8 hour video review/walkthrough of N coming from me soon. Also included will be my video response to Daniel James' video response to the Hans Zimmer Strings Debates.


Edgy.


----------



## CT

Hey, not trying to be edgy or anything man, it's just a lame joke.

My followup was going to be, "disappointed that it's lowercase n instead of capital N."

Too soon, I guess? Or can we just not joke about this shit at all now?


----------



## NYC Composer

N-E time is comedy time!


----------



## TIM_STEVE_97

not ń / ñ ?


miket said:


> My followup was going to be, "disappointed that it's lowercase n instead of capital N."


----------



## Rey

Guys bad news. N JUST FILED FOR BANKRUPTCY. THE STORE WILL BE CLOSE FROM NOW ON.HOPEFULLY U GUYS ALREADY HAVE A BACKUP COPY OF N. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ALL THIS WHILE. THANKS

-THREAD CLOSED-


----------



## Lode_Runner

-THREAD REOPENED-
You can't kill N that easily, it's Nvincible.


----------



## Rey

No we Didn't. N killed Nself


----------



## Karma

n sux


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

N has shown up on eBay... for 1,250! I think it’s going to retain its value for years, because it’s cross-platform, cross-legged and cross-the-pond. Too bad they had to close the shop, but it was for the better, given the rampant corruption and drug scandals. I’m holding on to my dvd copy though, you can be sure.


----------



## Rey

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> N has shown up on eBay... for 1,250! I think it’s going to retain its value for years, because it’s cross-platform, cross-legged and cross-the-pond. Too bad they had to close the shop, but it was for the better, given the rampant corruption and drug scandals. I’m holding on to my dvd copy though, you can be sure.



We suggest you get rid your copy of N. We have reports that N now has evolved to protomolecule stage where it devours everything it sees and touches in order to expanse!

Closing shop(although with heavy hearts) was the only sound solution amidst the outbreak.


----------



## Rey

miket said:


> New 8 hour video review/walkthrough of N coming from me soon. Also included will be my video response to Daniel James' video response to the Hans Zimmer Strings Debates.



So whats the final verdict on N? Yea or nay? and of Hz' strings?


----------



## FriFlo

Rey said:


> So whats the final verdict on N? Yea or nay? and of Hz' strings?


Oooh ... dodgy!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

LegatoX + RoundRobinY(RandomZ) - BumNotes>GoldenMean x 8dioCineFire = N or ń or KnightsOfNee.


----------



## mc_deli

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> N has shown up on eBay... for 1,250! I think it’s going to retain its value for years, because it’s cross-platform, cross-legged and cross-the-pond. Too bad they had to close the shop, but it was for the better, given the rampant corruption and drug scandals. I’m holding on to my dvd copy though, you can be sure.


Read the new EULA - No resale!


----------



## MusicIstheBest

Wish I saw this thread before I purchased M.


----------



## Rey

Allright people jokes over. Our stores were and always open since the announcement of "N" bankruptcy , which turned out to be nothing more than an April Fool's joke came late.

During those times, "N" was going on for 40% off. Those whole truly believe in "N", and visited the stores during that time, has reapt the benefits thou seeked.

Today N is back to normal price.

Have a happy weekN.


----------



## RiffWraith

Rey said:


> has reapt the benefits



*reaped

Nexcusable!


----------



## Rey

RiffWraith said:


> *reaped
> 
> Nexcusable!



N IS grammar. N is always right


----------



## RiffWraith

Rey said:


> N IS grammar. N is always right



Spelli*N*g. *N*ot. Grammar.


----------



## Rey

RiffWraith said:


> Spelli*N*g. *N*ot. Grammar.



Do you hear me? Never challenge N


----------



## RiffWraith

*N*ope.


----------



## Rey

RiffWraith said:


> *N*ope.


And stay down


----------



## RiffWraith

*N*ope.


----------



## Rey

RiffWraith said:


> *N*ope.



Your copies of N will be deactivated from now on. And your licenses to use N, revoked. Nope, no secN chaNs


----------



## RiffWraith

Rey said:


> Your copies of N will be deactivated from now on. And your licenses to use N, revoked. Nope, no secN chaNs



*NNNNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnn*oooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mc_deli

I heard that Ned, the original dev that programmed N (should I say, forged N) has developed a new platform called End, based on his Den protocol. Ned has bought the rights to the N brand and IP and, now that N is based on open blockchain technology, N is essentially ubiquitous. It can never die. The latest global backbone scan has revealed that N is already present in 87% of domestic IoT appliances, 57% of SCADA systems and the intranets of 7/8 of the world's most populous countries.

I still can't find it in Kontakt though!


----------



## dzilizzi

You can find it in Kontakt in things like the WoodwiNd Essentials, uNa corda piaNo, kiNetic metal, etc.... All the SoNokiNetic programs have it and every piaNo....


----------



## Rey

MusicIstheBest said:


> Wish I saw this thread before I purchased M.



Crossgrading from M to N are in plans for the near future.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

First N Walkthrough.


----------



## CT

Seems like it'll be really useful to get that classic Hans Zimmer sound.


----------



## rottoy

N: Better than a thimbleful of '82 Margaux.


----------



## Phillip Dixon

I wont be puchasing N ..as no one will insure the dongle they just laughed and took the P.....


----------



## Brian2112

Nothing matches the fidelity of N. Nothing else I know of has chromatically sampled, multiple cycle sine waves at 192kh in 128 bit. I mean then you can just click off anti aliasing to save cpu cycles. How cool is that?


----------



## suchtreble

Is N available in VR?


----------



## Rey

suchtreble said:


> Is N available in VR?



It is available. Only that It doesn't require VR headset like we know now


----------



## suchtreble

Rey said:


> It is available. Only that It doesn't require VR headset like we know now


Great to know. All I need to confirm now is that it's compatible with MS DOS - 2019, and I'm sold.


----------



## NYC Composer

I hear they've released "N2- Epic Pianissimo".


----------



## lumcas

Know what? The more stuff I have, the more often I'm coming back and appreciate N. It really is that good. Timeless creation.


----------



## midi-et-quart

I gave it a 5 stars rating, it reminds me of this beautiful library every single time I use my keys...


----------



## MarcusD

NYC Composer said:


> I hear they've released "N2- Epic Pianissimo".



I feel like, you know more about N than youre letting on... won't be long before thread "Y" and "C" appear too huh? Bet your dying to let out that villainous laugh.

Everyone's a suspect.


----------



## Parsifal666

Rey said:


> It is available. Only that It doesn't require VR headset like we know now



The implants haven't been tested on convicts yet.


----------



## NYC Composer

MarcusD said:


> I feel like, you know more about N than youre letting on... won't be long before thread "Y" and "C" appear too huh? Bet your dying to let out that villainous laugh.
> 
> Everyone's a suspect.


Waterboard me, go ahead. I'll never tell.


----------



## MarcusD

NYC Composer said:


> Waterboard me, go ahead. I'll never tell.


 We'll find ways of making you talk!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

The official logo in different versions

Called _Project *N*emesis_ now, according to recent information.
More info soon... (2-3 years approximately)


----------



## rottoy

I like the Mustafar one, reminds me of the time I had the high ground. Wait, that was Uncle Ben.


----------



## Mike Fox

Was hoping there would have been a Memorial Day sale on N.


----------



## Bill the Lesser

I must have N. It will Take My Music to the Next Level.


----------



## dtcomposer

Mike Fox said:


> Was hoping there would have been a Nenorial Day sale on N.



I think we found the problem. Fixed.


----------



## Rey

Mike Fox said:


> Was hoping there would have been a Memorial Day sale on N.


Stay tune for summersale!


----------



## Ninth Lion

So I just stumbled upon this thread and I'm sure its supposed to be satire, but I am still very confused...


----------



## Bill the Lesser

Umh, YES, it's SATIRE! That's the ticket! Keeping saying that, please, and tell all your friends! (I don't where this thread turned to satire, but since I started using N I've snatched three major film scores right out of Hans's guitar amps!)


----------



## Maxime Luft

http://www.futurelab.sony.net/N/whats/

Did someone here test it? I didn't know that Sony is behind all this.


----------



## NYC Composer

“*N*-the *Nuclear* Balm for what ails your anemic epic trailers.”


----------



## Anders Wall




----------



## mojamusic

Anders Wall said:


>


Oooo I really like this new GUI! Very sleek and simplistic. Even my 5 year old can navigate this! I love the control over all 1000+ articulation with 2 simple strokes.


----------



## MarcusD

https://giphy.com/gifs/studiosoriginals-l4FGoWJHCjSkntJKw


----------



## ein fisch

No!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Is this seriously not out yet? What are they doing over there???


----------



## Hat_Tricky

I want my Schrute Bucks back for my pre-order - this is taking way to long to release!!!!!!!11!!


----------



## ein fisch

ein fisch said:


> No!


cant believe i became the trophy for 100 posts on this silly one


----------



## EwigWanderer

They say that testing went fine until the cooling system went down for the computer that was running N



(I hope everyone is ok)


----------



## dzilizzi

Explosions are always a problem when testing computer equipment. I watch movies, I know this. 

Wow, glad I don't live around there. Hope everyone was okay.


----------



## Rey

*beep*


----------



## RandomComposer

So is this coming out soon, or is it going to turn into another Cinematic Studio Brass?


----------



## Rey

RandomComposer said:


> So is this coming out soon, or is it going to turn into another Cinematic Studio Brass?



It is already out, but it's not easy to find nor buy 'N'. You need to qualify yourself first before purchasing N, and the teaser video itself will cost you €399. Not to mention the cost of accessing the site itself. That's how awesome N is


----------



## ein fisch

How is this thread still alive


----------



## Mystic

ein fisch said:


> How is this thread still alive


What is dead may never die.


----------



## Bill the Lesser

Don't buy! The legato transitions in N's Pitched Jackhammer divisi patches are hopelessly flawed, some guy on the web said so. Saving up for OT's Worksite Ensemble, which because it costs more is perfection.


----------



## mc_deli

I heard that Nx will be out soon. It's bigger, more expensive, lots more articulations and recorded in a cheaper room.


----------



## ein fisch

very N'ice


----------



## MrHStudio

See you sure it’s not an S year and we are watching for Ns.


----------



## Sid Francis

I am very disappointed. In earlier posts I read that "N" would come with "R" and "T" . In newer announcements I learn that it only contains "L" and even only some "E". I cannot compose without "R" and "T" so I will turn to a competitive product, perhaps "7" or "23"...


----------



## MrHStudio

Sid Francis said:


> I am very disappointed. In earlier posts I read that "N" would come with "R" and "T" . In newer announcements I learn that it only contains "L" and even only some "E". I cannot compose without "R" and "T" so I will turn to a competitive product, perhaps "7" or "23"...



I strongly recommend ‘42’ over ‘7’ or’23’ if you want the answer to life, the universe and everything


----------



## chocobitz825

can't wait any longer...any news on when N will drop? maybe during black friday sales?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

It’s been out for a year. You must be thinking of N2 - Reckoning, and that won’t be out until N... ovember. But it will be worth the wait: 8 Tb of new content! Neural Net compatible, Nanotech-friendly, loaded with dry-yet-wet Next Phase samples. You can also import your own!: 4 slots of 512Kb memory (mono, 11khz only).


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

BTW, I came up with a simple formula to explain the power of this new instrument:
N = (Moog + Spitfire) x CSS - (Sequential x Omni 2) / Roli VR Board + Roland D-Beam


----------



## chocobitz825

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> BTW, I came up with a simple formula to explain the power of this new instrument:
> N = (Moog + Spitfire) x CSS - (Sequential x Omni 2) / Roli VR Board + Roland D-Beam



That’s how the bank explained my accounts negative balance to me.


----------



## Icecreamvan

I love how simple N is and the automation is crazy. Auto mixing auto mastering, auto composition, and auto sell your music online. Its just that good. Now I can have more time with my loved ones. thank you N!


----------



## mojamusic

After much consideration I've made this decision: I am planning to remove ALL of my other sample libraries and compose with N exclusively.


----------



## chocobitz825

mojamusic said:


> After much consideration I've made this decision: I am planning to remove ALL of my other sample libraries and compose with N exclusively.



I’d wait for the expansions first


----------



## Icecreamvan

chocobitz825 said:


> I’d wait for the expansions first



N creates expansions within itself everyday. No need to wait for or purchase one. Njoy!


----------



## MarcusD

I heard N is so powerful that the minimum requirement is 128 Terabytes of RAM.


----------



## lumcas

Anyone know when the current sale ends? I might pull the trigger finally...


----------



## germancomponist

"N" is the union of all good sample library manufacturers. They do not work against each other, but rather for the goal of predestining a library that has never been heard. Maybe we also experience that in politics? Hopefully very soon!


----------



## dzilizzi

lumcas said:


> Anyone know when the current sale ends? I might pull the trigger finally...


It ended yesterday. You will have to wait until Black Friday now.


----------



## erica-grace

germancomponist said:


> "N" is the union of all good sample library manufacturers. They do not work against each other, but rather for the goal of predestining a library that has never been heard. Maybe we also experience that in politics? Hopefully very soon!



Not here in the USA - that's for sure.


----------



## chocobitz825

MarcusD said:


> I heard N is so powerful that the minimum requirement is 128 Terabytes of RAM.



Lies, I said i’d get 128 somehow, and it told me to stop being a pansy and to upgrade to 256, or else it’d download my browser history and post it on Twitter. N is gonna be fierce.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Rumors are that N2 will feature ultra-flautendo fortissimo polyphonic fingered-legato for all instruments, including triangle and thunder plate, recorded in Iceland’s famous Frozen Hall.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

Beware. Apparently what you hear in the N teaser are real Ns and not N samples. Shocking!


----------



## Mystic

They are reusing samples from M :(


----------



## Pudge

N is so powerful it stays away from black holes, for the black holes saftey.


----------



## chocobitz825

Pudge said:


> N is so powerful it stays away from black holes, for the black holes saftey.



Good lord N is inspired by Chuck N-orris!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

N is ever coming... oh sorry I meant...


----------



## Pudge

chocobitz825 said:


> Good lord N is inspired by Chuck N-orris!


 
When Chuck met N, Chuck said "Hi Im Chuck Orris" . Just so N didnt round house kick him a new mouth where his ass used to be.


----------



## mojamusic

Here's a orchestration composed entirely with N (ver 1.8). I call it "uNicorNs."
(clink *this* link)


----------



## germancomponist

Ah yes, here it is:


----------



## mojamusic

germancomponist said:


> Ah yes, here it is:


----------



## Vastman

Wow! N is almost out of beta! Finally! May have to defer getting Project Chaos!


----------



## Lode_Runner

Wow, a month and a half with no comments. N has slipped down to the fourth page. People have finally moved on. It's buried and forgotten



... or so you thought


----------



## creativeforge

*N*'s hidden identity is... *Z* ! 

This could get really weird...


----------



## Mystic

Any word on N being on a black friday sale?


----------



## CT

Brainworx already did their sale on the bx_console *N*. You missed it.


----------



## Random Guy

Oh, go N yourself!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Considering that I had to sell half my gear to finance my purchase of N this year, I would be really upset if there was a big discount this weekend!


----------



## Rey

Black Friday of N coming soon. up to 30% only though due to high demand of N,recently updated to version 5 and to be fair to everyone without much regret. Stay tuned!


----------



## dzilizzi

Are the upgrades free or do we get a discount? Although it is an amazing product, I'm not sure I need to upgrade as it still works perfectly on my system. 

Unless you added a chord track. And a reverb. I like reverbs.


----------



## MrHStudio

Wondering if I can add N as my favourite reverb too?


----------



## mojamusic

Rey said:


> Black Friday of N coming soon. up to 30% only though due to high demand of N,recently updated to version 5 and to be fair to everyone without much regret. Stay tuned!



Rey, you should start a gofundme in order to keep future N versions coming. The success of this product will be you big break! 

Thank you from the bottom of all of our hearts for bringing us N.

I can't wait to see what other spectacular letters you give us next.


----------



## midi-et-quart

Any news regarding n?


----------



## rottoy

midi-et-quart said:


> Any news regarding n?


N ot sure.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

N is in the process of being sold to Premier Sound Factory. 

They are expecting that sometime in 2019-2020 they will have it up on their site. But not for sale.


----------



## rottoy

TigerTheFrog said:


> They are expecting that sometime in 2019-2020 they will have it up on their site. But not for sale.


 Is it possible to rent it?


----------



## MartinH.

Some reputable and big library developer should just get it over with and release a product called N, only available through pre-order for 29$ or so, with only technical information given, but no hint on what the library is gonna sound like. I bet there are enough people here who wouldn't be able to resist their curiousity. And if it turns out the library is actually good, it would be an audio meme to enter history, and pave the way for the release of N² (sold with a discount for all owners of N).


----------



## PaulBrimstone

MartinH. said:


> Some reputable and big library developer should just get it over with and release a product called N, only available through pre-order for 29$ or so, with only technical information given, but no hint on what the library is gonna sound like. I bet there are enough people here who wouldn't be able to resist their curiousity. And if it turns out the library is actually good, it would be an audio meme to enter history, and pave the way for the release of N² (sold with a discount for all owners of N).


I think it has been done already...
https://www.theverge.com/2016/6/20/11979948/netflix-new-icon-logo


----------



## sean8877

I'm beta testing the new version of N, it is apparently a complete overhaul of the product except that it's built on the old code base and the UI looks identical and there are no new features or bug fixes. It somehow also has a bigger CPU hit and only runs in Windows XP now. Still great bang for the buck and does what it says on the tin, so I really can't complain.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

sean8877 said:


> I'm beta testing the new version of N, it is apparently a complete overhaul of the product except that it's built on the old code base and the UI looks identical and there are no new features or bug fixes. It somehow also has a bigger CPU hit and only runs in Windows XP now. Still, great bang for the buck and does what it says on the tin, so I really can't complain.


Do you really get your libraries in tins? I always feel I'm missing out because I get mine as downloads, and after I install them, it's sometimes like "What?" or "Damn!" or "F#@#%^!" and every now and then, "Wow!"

If I got my libraries in tins, I bet I'd always know what I was buying. Based on your description of the tin, the new version of N is an insta-buy and a no-brainer, particularly at the price I don't know yet.


----------



## Batrawi

sean8877 said:


> I'm beta testing the new version of N, it is apparently a complete overhaul of the product except that it's built on the old code base and the UI looks identical and there are no new features or bug fixes. It somehow also has a bigger CPU hit and only runs in Windows XP now. Still great bang for the buck and does what it says on the tin, so I really can't complain.


Great...can't wait for version -0.1


----------



## Mystic

What's going to come first? N. or The Winds of Winter?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I just got this in my inbox, with the subject header 'MORE THAN SAMPLES MORE THAN SOUND'. What strong graphics!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

This could be a


----------



## mojamusic

mojamusic said:


> Here's a orchestration composed entirely with N (ver 1.8). I call it "uNicorNs."
> (clink *this* link)



I love this. The legatos are sampled impeccably¡ I already own N, but I'm going to buy it again!


----------



## Polkasound

They really went all-out on the endorsements:

_"N is like a synthesizer/sampler collided with a freshly picked bushel of pomegranates and a teleprompter. I mean, how else could one describe it?"_
- David Friestadt, Music Major Magazine

_"The first time I tried N, it instantly reminded me of that and some other things."_
- Sue Phillips, Electronic Musician Express
_
"Using N on a project is like when you are working on a music project and it is going along, so you keep working on it until it's still going along or it's done."_
- Pedro Gonzales, Lake College Music Program

_"If I weren't using N as a composer's tool, I'd probably be weeding my tulip garden."_
- Luann Novello, Crosspoint School of the Arts

_"N is the embodiment of all that we know, and don't know, about the things in music production we both do and don't understand."_
- Steve Craighton, Director - Gobbler Creek Auxiliary Fire Department Band

_"If there is anything I have learned from using N."_
- Blaine Jefferson, former English teacher - Mountainview Elementary School


----------



## SchnookyPants

Every morning I check my Nbox.

No news to report.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

I was thinking about why I can't find a place for N in my template, and why I never use it in a track, when it came to me: it's not for sale! I don't have it! So, I did some digging and was thrilled to find out about this:






*Alex has decided to incorporate N into the Cinematic Studio Series!!!! *

Of course, this will require recording and reprogramming everything all over again.

Work is set to begin on CSN after CSPerc is released in 2022/2023.


----------



## Lode_Runner

sean8877 said:


> I'm beta testing the new version of N, it is apparently a complete overhaul of the product except that it's built on the old code base and the UI looks identical and there are no new features or bug fixes. It somehow also has a bigger CPU hit and only runs in Windows XP now. Still great bang for the buck and does what it says on the tin, so I really can't complain.


Oh that's really frustrating. Why did they drop support for Windows 98?


----------



## SchnookyPants

Well _that's _weird. Either I'm getting bad info or I'm the only one who knows...

Just received word via a mass email campaign totaling one, that the complete remake is just on the verge of being released. It will purportedly be priced well within the reach of no one, just beyond the reach of all, and it's gonna' be called "*Nth Degree*."


----------



## Jdiggity1

you guys are nnnnnnnnuts


----------



## Lode_Runner

From the website:

"N is the most deeply sampled library on the market with over 200KB of samples (after N's amazing lossless compression). Downloading will take forever, so it's recommended you choose delivery via mail."

I thought that was a typo.


Spoiler



I was wrong


----------



## NekujaK

Ha*N*s Zimmer
Joh*N* Williams
E*NN*io Morrico*N*e
Da*NN*y Elfma*N*
He*N*ry Ma*N*ci*N*i

Coincidence? I don't think so...


----------



## joyneski

This thread just keeps giving and giving...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

joyneski said:


> This thread just keeps giving and giving...


givi*N*g a*N*d givi*N*g...

Coincidence


----------



## Dietz

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> givi*N*g a*N*d givi*N*g...
> 
> Coincidence


That would be coiNcideNce, I guess.


----------



## Vonk

Just saw this announcement on the N website:

_Due to the increasing loss of sales of N to piracy, the code base and sample format of N are being changed. The latest release will require the Ncryption dongle. As we understand how important it is for our customer base to protect their valuable investment in N, we are also introducing a protection scheme for your license in case of breakage, loss or theft. This additional service, Nsurance, provides cost effective cover against disaster for an annual charge of only $299. The proprietary Ncryption dongle will be available at a special offer price of $69 for new customers and $99 for previous registered owners of N. _


----------



## babylonwaves

MrHStudio said:


> Wondering if I can add N as my favourite reverb too?


@MrHStudio RTFN


----------



## Batrawi

NekujaK said:


> Ha*N*s Zimmer
> Joh*N* Williams
> E*NN*io Morrico*N*e
> Da*NN*y Elfma*N*
> He*N*ry Ma*N*ci*N*i
> 
> Coincidence? I don't think so...



...let's also not forget forget Mo*N*zart


----------



## Fleer

Agai ?


----------



## cqd

I don't like the oboe..


----------



## dgburns

‘N’ is a good lib, but ‘O’ brings it to a whole new level

NO

you didn’t hear it here first, really 

NO, you didn’t


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Only the cool people get the swag.



​


----------



## NYC Composer

But let’s face it-Z was already taken.


----------



## creativeforge

NYC Composer said:


> But let’s face it-Z was already taken.



That put an N to this consideration...


----------



## SchnookyPants

_*N* - e - wayyzzzzzzzz..._


----------



## Lode_Runner

Wow I can't believe the N thread has slipped down to page 5. Maybe this N thing is finally over and we won't be seeing it back on the first page again ... Oh wait


----------



## chocobitz825

Lode_Runner said:


> Wow I can't believe the N thread has slipped down to page 5. Maybe this N thing is finally over and we won't be seeing it back on the first page again ... Oh wait



I have a dozen plugins like N now...beginning to think maybe I just dont need it...but ask me again when it comes out


----------



## SchnookyPants

Lode_Runner said:


> Wow I can't believe the N thread has slipped down to page 5. Maybe this N thing is finally over and we won't be seeing it back on the first page again ... Oh wait



*N*ow you've done it.


----------



## AndyP

The Knights Who Say *N*i. The quest for the holy *N* ...
Sounds like medieval lib ...


----------



## Peter Satera




----------



## MarcusD

Was just watching a Blakus video and spotted something on his monitor...






Using sophisticated software I enhanced the image and was stunned by what I saw.






Always wondered how he got them Bassoons to sound so damn good... Was an N library all along.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt




----------



## AndyP

TigerTheFrog said:


>


Whoa! This tops everything so far!
How many Rewads do I get for it?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

AndyP said:


> Whoa! This tops everything so far!
> How many Rewads do I get for it?


You get the full $129, which I think makes this a no-brainer, if it wasn't already.


----------



## dzilizzi

TigerTheFrog said:


> You get the full $129, which I think makes this a no-brainer, if it wasn't already.


Darn it! Why did I pay full price for this??? Okay, I got the intro discount of $12,869 off, but still....


----------



## sean8877

Don't forget that you need to purchase the "N Key" physical dongle at an additional cost of $12,870 bringing the total cost back to $12,999.


----------



## dzilizzi

sean8877 said:


> Don't forget that you need to purchase the "N Key" physical dongle at an additional cost of $12,870 bringing the total cost back to $12,999.


That's why it hasn't been working right! I thought the iLok and elicenser combo would be enough.


----------



## CT

Don't bother with this. NNNSO will be out in a few years.


----------



## dzilizzi

miket said:


> Don't bother with this. NNNSO will be out in a few years.


But will it have a bass flute and sleigh bells?


----------



## AndyP

sean8877 said:


> Don't forget that you need to purchase the "N Key" physical dongle at an additional cost of $12,870 bringing the total cost back to $12,999.


The damn fine print.


----------



## Jdiggity1

@muk I'd hate for you to miss out on this one


----------



## Polkasound

dzilizzi said:


> But will it have a bass flute and sleigh bells?



Better yet... bass sleigh bells?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

sean8877 said:


> Don't forget that you need to purchase the "N Key" physical dongle at an additional cost of $12,870 bringing the total cost back to $12,999.



The ad clearly states that you can use N on two machines without an SA Doogle*™*


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

miket said:


> Don't bother with this. NNNSO will be out in a few years.


Yes, but NNNSO is going to be a very big library. N is a lean 4.5 TB, a perfect laptop sketching library. (if you are rocking a Ryzen in your laptop.)


----------



## muk

Jdiggity1 said:


> @muk I'd hate for you to miss out on this one



Thanks for the heads up. You shouldn't have worried. I've been following this closely from the start, glued to the screen. And I've been bugging their support so much that they spilled a few secrets. N will feature the most deep sampled and fearsome pan flute tutti hits in all sample world. Violas have a humanization feature so that they keep missing their cues, and play the wrong piece anyway. There is an emergency stop in case you accidentally play some Brahms. Quality control has been outsourced to 8dio. But the core feature remains, of course, their power legato. All instruments except the cymbals and timpani don't have it. I've also heard rumours that there will be free updates including deep sampled hairdryers and a helicopter quartet. Should be fab.


----------



## dzilizzi

Polkasound said:


> Better yet... bass sleigh bells?


I may need one of these.....


----------



## dzilizzi

TigerTheFrog said:


> The ad clearly states that you can use N on two machines without an SA Doogle*™*


I got to say, a Doogle sounds much more fun than a dongle.


----------



## Mystic

N has the worst customer service I've ever dealt with. No response after 57 emails. I gave them an entire hour to get back to me.


----------



## Kevin Fortin

N was great back in the day, but now it just has that 2017 sound.


----------



## AndyP

Kevin Fortin said:


> N was great back in the day, but now it just has that 2017 sound.


The EWHO of tomorrow.


----------



## AndyP

Is anyone interested in an M license? 
I think you can pass the license on.
Is the predecessor of N and I need space for the 400000000000 TB.

Asking price: 
99 XXL Sleigh bells and a chicory bar.


----------



## midiman

rottoy said:


> Spitfire Niente, coming soon!


First there was Spitfire's "at the edge of silence" concept, and now, even better.... they upped their game and did "Niente" - total silence.


----------



## Geomir

AndyP said:


> The Knights Who Say *N*i. The quest for the holy *N* ...
> Sounds like medieval lib ...


----------



## Rv5

Polkasound said:


> Better yet... bass sleigh bells?








Oh, wait...


----------



## babylonwaves

sean8877 said:


> Don't forget that you need to purchase the "N Key" physical dongle at an additional cost of $12,870 bringing the total cost back to $12,999.


it's a super heavy copy protection, the dongle alone weights 670 pounds. bastards, didn't find a single world on that on n.com - now i need a tow hitch for my outside of the studio jobs. not impressed


----------



## sean8877

babylonwaves said:


> it's a super heavy copy protection, the dongle alone weights 670 pounds. bastards, didn't find a single world on that on n.com - now i need a tow hitch for my outside of the studio jobs. not impressed


Ha Ha, that made me laugh picturing a giant dongle attached to a tow hitch


----------



## dzilizzi

babylonwaves said:


> it's a super heavy copy protection, the dongle alone weights 670 pounds. bastards, didn't find a single world on that on n.com - now i need a tow hitch for my outside of the studio jobs. not impressed


At least no one can grab and run with it. Definitely good protection.


----------



## Loïc D

babylonwaves said:


> it's a super heavy copy protection, the dongle alone weights 670 pounds. bastards, didn't find a single world on that on n.com - now i need a tow hitch for my outside of the studio jobs. not impressed


Hmmm, hard to carry.
Oh wait, now I just get the meaning of trailer music !


----------



## Lode_Runner

N's advertising has gone super weird


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

​


----------



## Batrawi

TigerTheFrog said:


> ​








your turn....


----------



## Mike Fox

I hope this thread never dies.


----------



## jbuhler

Mike Fox said:


> I hope this thread never dies.


Me too. N is the library we all dream of.


----------



## JEPA

Tari did it! N (ada)


----------



## Mike Fox

I'll be doing a review for N here pretty soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## jbuhler

Mike Fox said:


> I'll be doing a review for N here pretty soon. Stay tuned!


Doing a review of N is really an impossible task, but so happy to hear that you will be tackling it.


----------



## Mike Fox

jbuhler said:


> Doing a review of N is really an impossible task, but so happy to hear that you will be tackling it.


I definitely know I won't be able to do it justice!


----------



## paulmatthew

Coming soon........


----------



## dzilizzi

paulmatthew said:


> Coming soon........


I don't know. I see this and think I will hit a note only to hear Gordon Ramsay's voice yelling at me, "You call that music? You can't Fxxing make music! Get the F out of my Fxxing studio!!!" 

As I slink out, I realize, "wait, this is my house. I don't have to leave...." Uh, yeah. Marches back in, dumps the new version of N and goes back to the old one that writes music for me that sounds an awful lot like really bad elevator music. Sighs in happiness.


----------



## Batrawi

paulmatthew said:


> Coming soon........



N doesn't run in Kontakt. The script is so complex that it needs a hardware-based player.......like this one:


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Batrawi said:


> your turn....


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Michael Antrum said:


> N - n - n - n - n - n - n - nineteen ?
> 
> (showing my age a little here...)



got the 7-inch of that jam!


----------



## theiss1979

So far, N completely exceeded my wildest expectations. To be honest, my next track will be called "Composing in the key of N".


----------



## NekujaK

I just read about the new ra*N*domize feature. Click the letter *N* in the UI, and in a matter of seconds, you will find yourself living in a different city, with a new identity, a new family, two new pets, a new hairstyle, and will have completed the score to a movie that is yet to be produced.


----------



## Mike Fox

I got so excited when i saw this thread get bumped. I was thinking there may have been a sale going on for N.

What a disappointment.


----------



## NekujaK

There is a 90% loyalty discount code, but unfortunately, it's made up of characters that can't be entered on a computer 🤦‍♂️


----------



## jbuhler

It’s not a Kontakt library so there’s that but I’ve never had an issue with the N player. Really it’s like it’s not even there.


----------



## easyrider

jbuhler said:


> It’s not a Kontakt library so there’s that but I’ve never had an issue with the N player. Really it’s like it’s not even there.



virtually no cpu usage as well


----------



## Fever Phoenix

I thought N comes with a dedicated plugin these days.. hmm 🤔


----------



## nolotrippen

Mike Fox said:


> I got so excited when i saw this thread get bumped. I was thinking there may have been a sale going on for N.
> 
> What a disappointment.


Meh. N is always on sale (see 8-N-dio)


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Unfortunately N is only available in the cloud now.


----------



## Bluemount Score

N


----------



## Polkasound

TigerTheFrog said:


> Unfortunately N is only available in the cloud now.


----------



## Mike Fox

Still waiting for that true Nolyphonic legato update that we were all promised months ago.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Mike Fox said:


> Still waiting for that true Nolyphonic legato update that we were all promised months ago.


Is the Nonophonic Negato not enough for you?


----------



## easyrider

News just in sent by email...you may not have received it yet...? Check your spam folder....

There is a super sample version incoming available on , what they’re calling the....the N Drive SS-SSD

Basically it’s a new Generation called the SS-SSD-N-D!

Rumours are that it’s 1 Zettabyte ,3D layered state of the art storage drive


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Huge 24-hour sale on N this weekend! 34.5 % off! And if you buy 3 or more, it’s 25% off. But be quick: sale is between 11pm Saturday - 1am Sunday. Details on the sale: *https://tinyurl.com/dymbb3a*


----------



## nordicguy

No question, the baddest investment *EVER!!!!!*

Oops, bad thread...
Could someone put it where it belongs?


----------



## Bluemount Score

nordicguy said:


> No question, the baddest investment *EVER!!!!!*
> 
> Oops, bad thread...
> Could someone put it where it belongs?


Your current profile picture fits very well!


----------



## Tim_Wells

synthpunk said:


> I'm still very happy with M.


It's 32 bit only.


----------



## Bluemount Score

Tim_Wells said:


> It's 32 bit only.


And crashes on my old Mac when overloaded with reverb.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

nordicguy said:


> No question, the baddest investment *EVER!!!!!*
> 
> Oops, bad thread...
> Could someone put it where it belongs?


Pls, keep the negativity level to a minimum!
This is still an N-ouncement thread!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I sometimes miss the old N. Yes, it had bugs (I lost my house due to a fire caused by an early N beta version). Yes it wasn’t cheap (5 grand for the complete buNdle). But man, nothing could come close to its tone and fluidity (it even came with a free goldfish at the 2010 NAMM). Good times!


----------



## dgburns

What happens when N crashes?

zzzzzzzz


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

dgburns said:


> What happens when N crashes?



On my computer it looks like this:


----------



## Guffy

Delete this thread.


----------



## Bluemount Score

Guffy said:


> Delete this thread.


*N* ever


----------



## Mystic

TigerTheFrog said:


> On my computer it looks like this:


That would actually be one cool ass logo.


----------



## MrHStudio

It looks like N is going to be a follow up to BBCSO and involves sequencing too

https://www.bbc.co.uk/bitesize/articles/zj2pnrd


----------



## dzilizzi

You know, you'd think with the Covid Virus/stay at home order, N would be offering some specials. If I didn't already own it, I'd be really upset by how quiet they've been. 

Though I don't have the New N Improved version....


----------



## nolotrippen

Is it just me or does N have the worst license transfer policy in the industry? I asked them, why do I have to send them a jar of pickled herring just to start the process? Their response? Just send it and nobody gets hurt. So I sent it. I got hurt.


----------



## dzilizzi

nolotrippen said:


> Is it just me or does N have the worst license transfer policy in the industry? I asked them, why do I have to send them a jar of pickled herring just to start the process? Their response? Just send it and nobody gets hurt. So I sent it. I got hurt.


Hmm... I thought it was canned sardines?

Yes, you really have to be careful when packing pickled herrings for mailing. The fish smell gets everywhere and lasts for years.

And then all the stray cats in the neighborhood try and get into your house. It is scary. Especially that one with the one eye and no tail....


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

I haven't heard anything about pickled herring or sardine transfers for N.
The fee for transferring N seems pretty straightforward. One bitcoin.
Currently a bitcoin is only $7,123.93 (USD). 
I've seen some great deals on KVR.


----------



## David Kudell

Looking forward to @TigerTheFrog’s annual thread of N sale prices this year.


----------



## babylonwaves

I just got this:

"We're happy to announce that in this time of despair, every new purchase of N includes a worn face mask. We wear those masks in for you for an entire day. Because similar to some studio speakers, those masks get better over time.

Sincerely,
You considered friends at N
"

I love that company!


----------



## constaneum

WHY IS N STILL ALIVE ???!!!!


----------



## Bluemount Score

babylonwaves said:


> I just got this:
> 
> "We're happy to announce that in this time of despair, every new purchase of N includes a worn face mask. We wear those masks in for you for a day. Because similar to some studio speakers, those masks get better over time.
> 
> Sincerely,
> You considered friends at N
> "
> 
> I love that company!


Also the new 50% EDU discount is very generous of them! I'm sold!


----------



## Lode_Runner

Who needs license transfers or sales when there's a subscription model. Come on N, bring on the subscription model already, if East West and Spitfire can do it, you can too!


----------



## yiph2

Bluemount Score said:


> Also the new 50% EDU discount is very generous of them! I'm sold!


It's actually 70% if you give them your email password and credit card number


----------



## Loïc D

Lode_Runner said:


> if East West and Spitfire can do it, you can too!


* chokes my coffee *
Thank you, you made my day


----------



## nolotrippen

constaneum said:


> WHY IS N STILL ALIVE ???!!!!


Because of studio-quality products, outstanding customer service, low low prices, and balderdash.


----------



## dgburns

N is one of those things that, well, just gets lost in the mix. It’s like it’s not even there.


----------



## Maxime Luft

dgburns said:


> N is one of those things that, well, just gets lost in the mix. It’s like it’s not even there.


For me it just adds that analogue warmth and tape-compression feel
10/10 definitely recommend


----------



## rottoy

Maxime Luft said:


> For me it just adds that analogue warmth and tape-compression feel
> 10/10 definitely recommend


Organic Samples is ACTUALLY MAKING N!!!!! All aboard the hype train!


----------



## enyawg

Link for N please? ... as I’m keen to add a transparency that’s simply not there, and literally non-existent, in other products.


----------



## angeruroth

rottoy said:


> Organic Samples is ACTUALLY MAKING N!!!!! All aboard the hype train!


No one can make N. N is the sound that is and is not at the same time, the thing you can only hear when you are not listening, the Alpha and the Omega of sampling, so every sample library is, is not, and could never fully be N.


----------



## dgburns

Oh I get it now- N was waiting for the Arm chip Macs - Narm


----------



## Fleer

We are the knights who say N.


----------



## rottoy

angeruroth said:


> No one can make N. N is the sound that is and is not at the same time


*Schrödinger's N*


----------



## creativeforge

This is the N
Beautiful frieNd
This is the N
My only frieNd, the N...


----------



## Fleer

But never, never, never, never,
never make the same mistake,
No, never, never, never,
N


----------



## Polkasound

enyawg said:


> Link for N please? ...



Patience, my son. One does not link to N. When you are ready, N will link to you.


----------



## creativeforge

angeruroth said:


> No one can make N. N is the sound that is and is not at the same time, the thing you can only hear when you are not listening, the Alpha and the Omega of sampling, so every sample library is, is not, and could never fully be N.



PERFECT! Our expectations meet the vision in a halfway


Polkasound said:


> Patience, my son. One does not link to N. When you are ready, N will link to you.



This is a screenwriter's dream... N - the movie!


----------



## BlackDorito

I'm thinking seriously of offering my John Cage _Silence_ expansion pack for N. We are learning, particularly with N, that music should not be intentional.


----------



## easyrider

I can’t believe I wasted my money on omnisphere and Keyscape last week when I could have put this money towards N.


----------



## creativeforge

easyrider said:


> I can’t believe I wasted my money on omnisphere and Keyscape last week when I could have put this money towards N.



Keyscape and Omnisphere are the signs of things to come from N... but at least they are here now...


----------



## Lode_Runner

creativeforge said:


> Keyscape and Omnisphere are the signs of things to come from N... but at least they are here now...


N is here now too though. If you just close your eyes and say I believe in N over and over again you'll see it too.


----------



## nolotrippen

I remember when Dean Gary first came out with N. It was just a crumhorn on 3.5 inch floppies.


----------



## dzilizzi

nolotrippen said:


> I remember when Dean Gary first came out with N. It was just a crumhorn on 3.5 inch floppies.


Yes, I remember. There were something like 40 floppys and it still fit on my 20MB hard drive!


----------



## nolotrippen

BlackDorito said:


> I'm thinking seriously of offering my John Cage _Silence_ expansion pack for N. We are learning, particularly with N, that music should not be intentional.


Didn't you orchestrate Silence with N's advanced invisible impulse ensemble?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

GREAT news! The latest beta, build 2.99483, includes the following upgrades:

- Reason, Logic, Discernment, Acumen compatible
- Very small footprint, loads even on Atari ST
- Huge new library content (feathers, nails, copper flute, Pearl starter snare)
- 99 mic positions, including: Lap, Closet, Under Cat, and the very popular Outside.
- All instrument now sit in their orchestral positions on the virtual stage, respecting 2-metres distance (3 for the winds, 12 for the tuba)
- Automatic Zoom delay compensation when mastering (presets include, Grandma, Gang At Work, People I Normally Never Talk To)

I hear 2.0 will only cost 1,250 US to upgrade!! Excited.


----------



## Maxime Luft

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I hear 3.0 will only cost 1,250 US to upgrade!! Excited.


Such a bargain, I'm in


----------



## yiph2

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> GREAT news! The latest beta, build 2.99483, includes the following upgrades:
> 
> - Reason, Logic, Discernment, Acumen compatible
> - Very small footprint, loads even on Atari ST
> - Huge new library content (feathers, nails, copper flute, Pearl starter snare)
> - 99 mic positions, including: Lap, Closet, Under Cat, and the very popular Outside.
> - All instrument now sit in their orchestral positions on the virtual stage, respecting 2-metres distance (3 for the winds, 12 for the tuba)
> - Automatic Zoom delay compensation when mastering (presets include, Grandma, Gang At Work, People I Normally Never Talk To)
> 
> I hear 2.0 will only cost 1,250 US to upgrade!! Excited.


Don't forget that they also added a new patch where the instruments are covered by face masks!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Maxime Luft said:


> Such a bargain, I'm in



Oops! I should have checked first, as I made a little mistake. The upgrade price is 12,500. Still a deal!


----------



## nolotrippen

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Oops! I should have checked first, as I made a little mistake. The upgrade price is 12,500. Still a deal!



They always have flash sales on Arbour Day. I'll wait.


----------



## BlackDorito

nolotrippen said:


> Didn't you orchestrate Silence with N's advanced invisible impulse ensemble?


Not on purpose.


----------



## nolotrippen

sean8877 said:


> Yes but my big question with the feathers and nails is how many round robins and does it have legato? Also, can I turn off the onboard Under Cat effect and use my own Under Cat 3rd party plugin? These are very important questions that the N team will need to answer before they get my $12,500. If the answer is yes then I will be first in line to purchase.







I've found the 3rd party plugs a bit harsh.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Great news, friends: there’s a baby N on way, all about bowing, and it will be called:

o s t i N a t o

16ths, 32nds, even 256ths! 75 different bowing styles, including the Laissez-Faire, the Beer Bottle Raise, and the new Wearing Covid Gloves style. Only one mic position, but it’s on the bows themselves, for maximum realism.

Nice and compact compared to the full N: 512 Gb compressed, 2 Tb uncompressed. Kontakt 7.5 compatible.


----------



## nolotrippen

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> o s t i N a t o



And when its tacit its "ostinada"


----------



## dgburns

I want the T-Shirt


----------



## Dietz

... I'd prefer the N-Shirt.


----------



## Fleer

This is the N, my friend.


----------



## dzilizzi

This thread will never N, I'm afraid.


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Coming soon, the next release: 'o'.


----------



## SlHarder

Will VSL BBO have to skip over N? I'm betting they won't use "Norma" as a library name when "Octans" and " Ophicus" beckon to them beyond the N.


----------



## Ben

SlHarder said:


> Will VSL BBO have to skip over N?


----------



## SlHarder

Ben said:


>



Thanks Ben, that sort of answers my question, sort of ...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Am I the only one who finds that the wet N samples sound even better with a few drops of purified water on the speaker cabinets? The platinum triangles sound especially liquid with this technique.


----------



## dzilizzi

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Am I the only one who finds that the wet N samples sound even better with a few drops of purified water on the speaker cabinets? The platinum triangles sound especially liquid with this technique.


I usually just stick them out in the rain to get that effect. Works every time.


----------



## MA-Simon

"few drops of purified water on the speaker cabinets?"
Why stop there:

Pro-Tip: A glass filled with non-sparkling water! Place it on top of your speakers, adds a nice bit of extra vibrations, usefull on those non-vib sustains. :


----------



## dgburns

If I had a N...ickel


----------



## synergy543

Oh, I finally get it. vi is iv backwards. And "n" is four letters backwards from "Q". This is Q!

(making weird conspiracy shit up...don't believe a word of it.)


----------



## Marsen

Stay home 'N dnc






Coming soon: Dancing N's at the edge of cabin fever!


----------



## Mike Fox

Can anyone tell me where i can find the
N-User License Agreement?

Just need to know if they allow resales.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

The Agreement is found as part of the code of the software. I had to hire a coder to read mine... but it was worth it!

From what I read elsewhere, it’s yes for resale, but only to someone who lives on your street.


----------



## jbuhler

Mike Fox said:


> Can anyone tell me where i can find the
> N-User License Agreement?
> 
> Just need to know if they allow resales.


N is as hard to resell as it is to buy. I’ve never heard of anyone actually managing the transfer. The EULA is virtually unreadable, even by the standards of EULA.


----------



## easyrider

I’ve heard the N might be going the sub route....

Its called Subcriptio-N


----------



## method1

Hopefully it'll be available on subscriptioN


----------



## JEPA

Guys, remember N comes with an 4’33” impulse response of pure silence in WAV format that will blow up your RAM. For minimum specs you will need the latest quantum computer offered here in forum “PC builders”, discount for posters on “Members’ compositions”...


----------



## dzilizzi

Mike Fox said:


> Can anyone tell me where i can find the
> N-User License Agreement?
> 
> Just need to know if they allow resales.


I tried to resell it, but it begged me not to, refused to uninstall, and promised to clean my studio every week if I would let it stay. It then took over my DVR and filled it with Spongebob Squarepants cartoons. I gave up. We are going to counseling next week.


----------



## mojamusic

I'm work-N on a 128,000 piece N-semble for a film project, using only N! Excite-N


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Mike Fox said:


> Can anyone tell me where i can find the
> N-User License Agreement?
> 
> Just need to know if they allow resales.


RESALES??!!!??? They don't even allow SALES!! 
Zimmer's got one, but I understand that's only because when he lies down at night, the Z in his last name is an N. 

The way it's been explained to me, the only possibility of a resale is a complete buyout, where the purchaser buys your home and your computers. So you move out, leaving the installation of N. 

Anyway, if you could get N, why would you ever want to sell it?


----------



## tf-drone

have you heard about the update?

it is called +N

spelled without double "L", like tomato, just without the s in the middle


----------



## AndyP

TigerTheFrog said:


> RESALES??!!!??? They don't even allow SALES!!
> Zimmer's got one, but I understand that's only because when he lies down at night, the Z in his last name is an N.
> 
> The way it's been explained to me, the only possibility of a resale is a complete buyout, where the purchaser buys your home and your computers. So you move out, leaving the installation of N.
> 
> Anyway, if you could get N, why would you ever want to sell it?


I wanted to buy N last year, but my data center no longer had enough storage space in its cloud.
I should call again in 10 years ... probably Hans blocked everything.


----------



## Mystic

N is going to be N-PE compatible, right?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I'm trying to get N 2.5 to work with Notator on my Atari - can anyone help? 
It keeps asking for a cerebral-link dongle. I know that N 1.0 was Notator-compatible.


----------



## Polkasound

I ran into this same problem. To solve it, I went outside, picked up some rocks, and put them in a bag. When N prompted me for for a cerebral link dongle, I plugged one end of a serial cable into my Atari and jammed the other end into the bag of rocks. I then got an "Ex-girlfriend detected" message, and N started working.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Oh, you must have the cracked version - it still behaves like it's 1960.


----------



## ohernie

OMG - 'N' has invaded the Yamaha hardware keyboard space:


----------



## Bluemount Score

I once again saw this single random letter and generously laughed because of it. What have I become?


----------



## nolotrippen

Bluemount Score said:


> I once again saw this single random letter and generously laughed because of it. What have I become?


A N…utter


----------



## Lode_Runner

N's no longer a Commercial Announcement? But it will die in the Off Topics! This must be fixed at once or


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

I went and got myself a spontaneous tattoo in celebration of N:


----------



## Loïc D

hbjdk said:


> I went and got myself a spontaneous tattoo in celebration of N:



How many layers of ink ? Are they dynamic ?


----------



## Lode_Runner

OMG, I can't believe this had slipped all the way to page 17 of Off-Topics. Page 17! 

Poor N. I still love you.


----------



## enyawg

Coming soon, N Pro - it’s a game changer!
2.5% all for N users for 7 days. Works with Kontakt 9 or higher. 
All shall be revealed!


----------



## FinGael

Lode_Runner said:


> OMG, I can't believe this had slipped all the way to page 17 of Off-Topics. Page 17!
> 
> Poor N. I still love you.



Thank you for your tireless service for an important cause. I hope this thread will never Nd.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Is N Lite enough to get started?


----------



## nolotrippen

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Is N Lite enough to get started?


N Lite is a gateway plugin. You'll be one riser, whoosh, and ambient legato away from an empty bank account. The drool is real!


----------



## SlHarder

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Is N Lite enough to get started?


Yes, as long as the battery percentage is above 50% and temp is above 32F 0C.

Do note that the Lite version is not Amazon compatible so "Alexa, have N compose me a symphony" justs gets you a razzing sound from your Echo.


----------



## sean8877

enyawg said:


> Coming soon, N Pro - it’s a game changer!
> 2.5% all for N users for 7 days. Works with Kontakt 9 or higher.
> All shall be revealed!


With my loyalty discount (because I have spent over $19,500 in the N webstore) it says I am entitled to an additional .01% discount for a total discount of 2.501%! I figure that will save me probably $2000 on N Pro!


----------



## jbuhler

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Is N Lite enough to get started?


Word has it that N runs on the Think engine, patented by a certain Prof. Hill. As I recall the lite version is limited in instrumentation. You don't get the famed 76 trombone/101 cornet combo patch, for instance. But everything still runs through same engine, and really mastering N requires mastering the engine, and N lite is definitely enough for that!


----------



## MartinH.

Stop getting my hopes up with bumping this thread! N is never gonna happen... 
No one in this industry has the B's to do it.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

8dio is coming out with a SoundPaint version of N.





It will go on sale this month with an intro price of $88,888.88

But if you wait until Black Friday, you can get it free with a purchase of Wrenchenspiel.


----------



## AndyP

Reid Rosefelt said:


> It will go on sale this month with an intro price of $88,888.88


V8P or normal user? I seem to remember that it is the normal price. The update to NV8P costs only 0.88¢. The only bummer is that they only accept full hundreds of $, just like VSL with their vouchers. No matter what I try, whenever I click order, N-OPE ends up in the cart.


----------



## enyawg

sean8877 said:


> With my loyalty discount (because I have spent over $19,500 in the N webstore) it says I am entitled to an additional .01% discount for a total discount of 2.501%! I figure that will save me probably $2000 on N Pro!


ok, that's a stretch but ok...


----------



## sean8877

enyawg said:


> ok, that's a stretch but ok...


What about N isn't a stretch?


----------



## Markrs

Is é the new N???









__





This is Axé


This is Axé! We are so proud to present to you our largest project to date: Axé. Axé (pronounced ash-eh) brings Epic Music and Latin American instruments together for the first time. Our aim was to sample a massive ensemble of powerful drums in a wet hall to create a massive-sounding ensemble...




vi-control.net


----------



## Dietz

Markrs said:


> Is é the new N???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Axé
> 
> 
> This is Axé! We are so proud to present to you our largest project to date: Axé. Axé (pronounced ash-eh) brings Epic Music and Latin American instruments together for the first time. Our aim was to sample a massive ensemble of powerful drums in a wet hall to create a massive-sounding ensemble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net



Too obvious! It comes in *N*ovember.


----------



## dzilizzi

Markrs said:


> Is é the new N???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Axé
> 
> 
> This is Axé! We are so proud to present to you our largest project to date: Axé. Axé (pronounced ash-eh) brings Epic Music and Latin American instruments together for the first time. Our aim was to sample a massive ensemble of powerful drums in a wet hall to create a massive-sounding ensemble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net



Sounds like a synth. How is it a recording?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

it's so subtle, you can't hear it.

10 year subscription only.


----------



## rudi

I am waiting for the N sale on BF. 
The price is double, but it makes N sound so much better!!!


----------



## Bluemount Score

Zoot_Rollo said:


> it's so subtle, you can't hear it.


Recorded beyond the edge of silence?


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Markrs said:


> Is é the new N???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Axé
> 
> 
> This is Axé! We are so proud to present to you our largest project to date: Axé. Axé (pronounced ash-eh) brings Epic Music and Latin American instruments together for the first time. Our aim was to sample a massive ensemble of powerful drums in a wet hall to create a massive-sounding ensemble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net



Is it me, or do sample libraries seem to be increasingly becoming the audio equivalent of financial derivatives...

(Notice that 'financial' has 2 Ns in it, whilst 'derivative' has none...)


----------



## rroc

I'm sick of waiting. Making my own N...


----------



## MisteR

Could it be?:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I just got a mug for my birthday. I thought I’d share…


----------



## Fleer

Many returns, Ed


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Bluemount Score said:


> Recorded beyond the edge of silence?


I am sure you meant, recorded beyond the Nnge of silence!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Friends, sad news: N has been bought out by Google’s Alphabet Inc. 

More details to follow, start making backups.


----------



## sean8877

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Friends, sad news: N has been bought out by Google’s Alphabet Inc.
> 
> More details to follow, start making backups.


I heard Alphabet was then bought out by Soundwide so we are sure to see many many sales on Google products bundled with N in the near future.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

sean8877 said:


> I heard Alphabet was then bought out by Soundwide so we are sure to see many many sales on Google products bundled with N in the near future.


But then I heard Soundwide was bought by Botdog Samples, so it seems likely that Frog Guiros will be included in Komplete 15 Ultimate CE.


----------



## mybadmemory

Reid Rosefelt said:


> But then I heard Soundwide was bought by Botdog Samples, so it seems likely that Frog Guiros will be included in Komplete 15 Ultimate CE.


But then I heard Alex Wallbank bought Native Instruments, with the intent of polishing all of their instruments to the same level of perfection as CSS, so now the next version of Komplete is scheduled to be released in 3058.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

sean8877 said:


> I heard Alphabet was then bought out by Soundwide so we are sure to see many many sales on Google products bundled with N in the near future.


Alas, only the cutdown versions 
Google Docs light etc


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

mybadmemory said:


> But then I heard Alex Wallbank bought Native Instruments, with the intent of polishing all of their instruments to the same level of perfection as CSS, so now the next version of Komplete is scheduled to be released in 3058.


After he has rebuilt the whole codebase


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

mybadmemory said:


> But then I heard Alex Wallbank bought Native Instruments, with the intent of polishing all of their instruments to the same level of perfection as CSS, so now the next version of Komplete is scheduled to be released in 3058.


Which will mean it’s after this:






For those old enough to know


----------



## Lord Daknight

Hey guys I wanna know does N have 2nd violins? I'm a refugee from the Pacific thread. 

Also is the new expansion "N-Slur" that adds slur Legato any good?

Glad to see N has moved on from ruling Team Plasma


----------



## Maxime Luft

Lord Daknight said:


> Hey guys I wanna know does N have 2nd violins? I'm a refugee from the Pacific thread.
> 
> Also is the new expansion "N-Slur" that adds slur Legato any good?
> 
> Glad to see N has moved on from ruling Team Plasma


N has you covered: their latest update contains not only 2nd, but also 3rd, 4th and 5th violins


----------



## Lord Daknight

Reid Rosefelt said:


> You're joking, right?
> 
> Of course, N has Second Violins!
> 
> It also has Third, Fourth, and Fifth Violins. This is in the Core Version of N. The full version adds a Sixth Violin section, plus First and Second ensembles of Morin Khuur and Erhus.
> 
> N-Slur won the Prize for "Best Slur" at last year's NAMM. I don't own N, but if I did I'm sure it would be my go-to slur. IMHO, it's the slurriest!


I see the Slur expansion is more of a one use pass

alright I guess I'll get some N Slur Passes


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Maxime Luft said:


> N has you covered: their latest update contains not only 2nd, but also 3rd, 4th and 5th violins


True, but only 15 mic positions per violin…


----------

